# Le Seigneur des Anneaux ! Une uvre magistrale !



## BioSS (3 Janvier 2004)

Yesh mon first post au bar !
Bon les gars, que pensez-vous de la saga de Tolkien, ou plutôt celle de Peter Jackson ??? Quel est votre opus préféré ??


----------



## nato kino (3 Janvier 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Yesh mon first post au bar !
> Bon *les gars*, que pensez-vous de la saga de Tolkien, ou plutôt celle de Peter Jackson ??? Quel est votre opus préféré ??



Ton premier post et tu ne te courbes même pas devant tes *Maîtres* avant de poster ta question ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Et pis, je pense que tu es bien parti pour te faire aussi plein de copines !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_Sinon, pour ta question, je te répondrai quand j'aurai vu la version longue du troisième opus !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## anntraxh (3 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et pis, je pense que tu es bien parti pour te faire aussi plein de copines !!



merci Nato ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je lisais Tolkien , non seulement le Seigneur des Anneaux , mais le reste, au début des années 80, (donc bien avant que tu ne pisses droit, mon petit, au risque de me répéter ... )  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en ce qui concerne les films ... à chacun de se faire une opinion en temps utile  !


----------



## nato kino (3 Janvier 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> merci Nato ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...























Je ne sais pas d'où il vient, mais les fêtes ont dû être rudes, ça n'a pas l'air de bien passer, il fait une drôle de tête...


----------



## JPTK (3 Janvier 2004)

Moi je lis beaucoup... ensuite j'ai vu le 1er volet au ciné et j'ai trouvé ça linéaire, poussif et un peu soporifique.
J'ai donc lu l'oeuvre de Tolkien afin de comprendre mieux d'où venait un tel engouement. J'ai trouvé l'oeuvre très bonne mais bon pas magistrale non plus, à moins de la remplacer dans son contexte, les années 50 où là, elle devient magistrale et incontournable.

Peter Jackson, je suis fan depuis que j'ai 12-13 ans, à l'époque de bad taste, donc j'allais voir cette adaptation en toute confiance mais malgré tout, à mon grand regret et malgré la beauté et le travail considérable effectué, je me suis fais chier...

En l'occurrence, quand je m'endors quasiment devant un film, c'est un peu rédhibitoire.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donc le dernier volet, si j'ai pas un sapin illuminé, de la neige dehors et une forte envie de cocooning, je doute que je puisse vraiment l'apprécier...

Gollum est très réussi, c'est un fait... mais ça ne suffit pas... au final je trouve l'adaptation médiocre et le l'oeuvre de Tolkien très intéressante mais pas non plus irremplaçable.


----------



## alèm (3 Janvier 2004)

le saigneur des agneaux : miam!! plein de sous dépensés en salles, figurines, bouquins, fanzines et autres plaisirs...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_salut nato : tu vois, je fais encore mon boulot ici...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## nato kino (3 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> _salut nato : tu vois, je fais encore mon boulot ici...
> 
> ...



Oups !! Sorry... J'avais pas vu que tu bossais...


----------



## iMax (3 Janvier 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Bon les gars, que pensez-vous de la saga de Tolkien, ou plutôt celle de Peter Jackson ???



Beurk!, Beurk! et reBeurk!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je ne suis allé voir que le premier (ou plutôt j'y ai été trainé par des potes) et je me suis bien emmerdé...

Je préfère les Matrix, bien que le 2 et le 3 soient discutables... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je n'aime pas ces histoires de trolls, d'anneau, de mal absolu, etc...
C'est mon avis personnel, mais je comprend qu'on puisse aimer, non seulement pour ce qui est de l'histoire, mais surtout pour les effets spéciaux.


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ton premier post et tu ne te courbes même pas devant tes *Maîtres* avant de poster ta question ?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gribouille sors du corps de nato !!!!









Il va finir par te pousser un kiki si tu continues comme ça...


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Janvier 2004)

Moi je vais attendre que "le seigneur de l'anal" sorte, et aprés on discutera.

Y en a un qui dit lire beaucoup, et effectivement sa prose est expemte de fautes, donc mes vieux avaient raison !!!

Bises les poules !!


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Janvier 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> merci Nato ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anne je m'étonne de te voir aboyer avec les loups, et faire haro sur le nioubie, comme la majorité des gens ici...

ça va que tu as des gouts musicaux merveilleux !!


----------



## iMax (3 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> expemte



Dislexique ?


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Janvier 2004)

Non, fatigué, ne va pas chercher de vraies fautes ou il n'y en a pas...

Je t'en veux pas c'est de bonne guerre, mais un peu de réalisme tout de même !!!


----------



## iMax (3 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non, fatigué, ne va pas chercher de vraies fautes ou il n'y en a pas...
> 
> Je t'en veux pas c'est de bonne guerre, mais un peu de réalisme tout de même !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Janvier 2004)

Un petit mot quand même ?

T'aurais pu !!


----------



## iMax (3 Janvier 2004)

J'aurais pu...

Je suis du même avis que toi pour ce qui est de ta réaction qui a suivi ma mise en évidence de ta dislexie flagrante... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...mais j'avais envie de te faire chier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'était tentant après cette faute dans le post où il fallait pas


----------



## nato kino (3 Janvier 2004)

Tu sais que t'es mignonne avec ta casquette toi ?!


----------



## iMax (3 Janvier 2004)

...je me casse de ce thread, ça devient malsain


----------



## melaure (3 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] le saigneur des agneaux : miam!! plein de sous dépensés en salles, figurines, bouquins, fanzines et autres plaisirs...



Les dépenses c'était déjà bien avant le film pour les fans de jeux de rôles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les figurines je les ai achetés il y a longtemps chez les Jeux Descartes.

Quand à la littérature, tu as de quoi faire si tu vas dans les librairies en Angleterre ...


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais pu...
> 
> Je suis du même avis de toi pour ce qui est de ta réaction qui a suivi la mise en évidence de ta dislexie flagrante...
> 
> ...



Certes, certes, mais j'ai perdu l'habitude de faire des remarques sur les fautes d'orthographe la tache est trop importante pour moi...

Et en plus effectivement ça oblige à faire trés attention, et j'ai pas envie.

Chacun sa merde, tout ce que je dis, c'est que tout ceux qui ont accés au forum ont accés au savoir (par le biais d'internet), aprés restent les feignasses, mais ils n'ont pas d'excuse.


----------



## iMax (3 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Certes, certes, mais j'ai perdu l'habitude de faire des remarques sur les fautes d'orthographe la tache est trop importante pour moi...
> 
> Et en plus effectivement ça oblige à faire trés attention, et j'ai pas envie.
> 
> Chacun sa merde, tout ce que je dis, c'est que tout ceux qui ont accés au forum ont accés au savoir (par le biais d'internet), aprés restent les feignasses, mais ils n'ont pas d'excuse.



Rien à ajouter, idem pour moi


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Janvier 2004)

Dans mes bras alors !


----------



## iMax (3 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Dans mes bras alors !


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Janvier 2004)

On est pas obligé de mettre la langue non plus...

Pas au début, en tout cas !


----------



## iMax (3 Janvier 2004)

Gros dégueulasse


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Janvier 2004)

Y parait !


----------



## iMax (3 Janvier 2004)

*s'enfuit en courant*


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Janvier 2004)

Dur de courrir avec le futal sur les chevilles !!!


----------



## Luc G (3 Janvier 2004)

Histoire de revenir au sujet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (mais je ne déteste pas les digressions, y compris sonnyboyesques), je n'ai pas encore vu le tome 3 donc j'éviterais d'en parler pour l'heure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour les 2 premiers, j'ai trouvé que c'était une adaptation tout à fait potable du bouquin de Tolkien : ça n'atteint pas au génie mais ça recrée des liens avec le bouquin dans ma petite tête, ce qui n'est déjà pas si mal : faire un fim génial à partir d'un bouquin, ce n'est pas évident, et d'autant moins évident que le bouquin est bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour ce qui est du bouquin justement, pour ma part, je l'ai lu une première fois vers 75 (Je m'abstiendrais de faire des commentaires sur Annthrax à l'époque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Je suis d'ordinaire assez rétif au fantastique anglo-saxon mais là j'avais trouvé que ça tenait la route en ce qui concerne l'histoire comme l'écriture. Et je n'ai pas trop changé d'idée depuis.

Tolkien n'est pas Edgar Poe, faut pas rêver mais c'est un vrai conteur, de mon point de vue. Et il me semble qu'il ne privilégie pas les effets de manche sur le conte, ce que peut-être précisément regrettent certains en ce qui concerne le film plus encore que le livre. C'est sans doute aussi une histoire d'habitude par rapport à une série de films "modernes" mais dont je ne parlerai pas trop vu que je n'en ai jamais vu que des extraits.

Dans les 2 premiers tomes du film, j'ai apprécié que, au moins à mon sens, les effets restent aussi dans le fil du conte au lieu de le remplacer. Les morceaux de bravoure, c'est un peu comme certaines sauces : quand on en met trop, ça gâche le plat. J'espère que le troisième tome est dans le même fil (même s'il y a sans doute plus de horions et de hurlements).


----------



## melaure (3 Janvier 2004)

Ce que j'apprécie chez Tolkien c'est d'avoir créé un monde entier dans ses livres et contes. Malheureusement aucun film ne peut rendre compte de tout cela et certaines choses sont très obscures pour les non-connaisseurs. Ce n'est pas une de ces histoire à la Stephen King pondu à la va-vite comme la librairie Arlequin pour rentabiliser vite fait l'écriture et avoir une adapatation facile et peu glorieuse au cinéma.

Tolkien était un passionné et a voué sa vie à son oeuvre qu'il a souvent réécrite plusieurs fois jusqu'à être satisfait de chaque passage. Il était un vrai perfectioniste et aussi un érudit.


----------



## alfred (3 Janvier 2004)

pour bien apprécier le seigneur des anneaux et le remettre en perspective, il est intéressant de lire le silmarillion, qui est une sorte de conte épique racontant la création du monde, et les 3 âges de la terre du milieu.
tolkien trouvait que l'angleterre manquait de grande saga épique comme les pays nordiques en ont ou de contes et légendes païens comme  les métamorphoses d'ovide. il s'est donc attelé à la tache tout seul comme un grand et le résultat est époustouflant, très intéressant d'un point de vue linguistique aussi.


----------



## jeromemac (3 Janvier 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Yesh mon first post au bar !
> Bon les gars, que pensez-vous de la saga de Tolkien, ou plutôt celle de Peter Jackson ??? Quel est votre opus préféré ??



moi j'ai vu le troisième 'le retour du roi" ben il est d'enfer, et tout les 3 était vraiment bien, mais ché pas vous mais certain effet spéciaux sur "le retour du roi" était visible!!! mais alors comme le nez au milieu de la figure, alors que les 2 autres presque parfait au niveau effet spéciaux.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










sinon c'est quand même des films à voir au cinéma ou avec méga home cinéma, surtout avec le dernier


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Janvier 2004)

Moi j'ai vu "le seigneur des anneaux aux sports d'hiver", ben ça vaut pas caroline.


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Histoire de revenir au sujet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est gentil de ne pas détester mes digressions !

A+


----------



## nato kino (3 Janvier 2004)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> ...très intéressant d'un point de vue linguistique aussi.



Oui, dommage que les ricains n'aiment pas les sous-titres, sinon, on aurait pu avoir un peu plus de passages en langue _"Elfique"_, mais bon, savent à peine lire, c'est peut-être pour ça...


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Janvier 2004)

Comme quoi, pas besoin de savoir lire pour nous la mettre jusqu'aux omoplates...


----------



## nato kino (3 Janvier 2004)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> ... ché pas vous mais certain effet spéciaux sur "le retour du roi" était visible!!! mais alors comme le nez au milieu de la figure, alors que les 2 autres presque parfait au niveau effet spéciaux....



Oui, mais pas de quoi casser trois pattes à un canard non plus, l'ensemble reste cohérent.


----------



## Jeffouille (3 Janvier 2004)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> pour bien apprécier le seigneur des anneaux et le remettre en perspective, il est intéressant de lire le silmarillion, qui est une sorte de conte épique racontant la création du monde, et les 3 âges de la terre du milieu.



J'allais le dire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait, j'y vais ce soir pour le 3è opus


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Janvier 2004)

Arretons avec le vocabulaire à la con !!!

opus n. m. 

Morceau numéroté de l'oeuvre complète d'un musicien. (Abrév.: op.)


----------



## nato kino (3 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Arretons avec le vocabulaire à la con !!!
> 
> opus n. m.
> 
> Morceau numéroté de l'oeuvre complète d'un musicien. (Abrév.: op.)



Arrêtons aussi le tripotage de mouches, c'est pas de saison et tout le monde avait compris.

_À moins que tu n'es décidé de changer d'avatar...?_


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Janvier 2004)

C'est pas du tripotage de mouche mon lapin bleu, faut être un peu raisonnable et arrêter de placer la culture ou elle n'est pas.

Tu vas voir le troisième épisode d'un film de merde, pour enfant.

Tu lis le troisième tome d'un roman.

Tu écoutes l'opus 3 de la 723ème symphonie de gérard Dugland.

Un point c'est tout.


----------



## nato kino (4 Janvier 2004)

Et ben bonne chance pour ta nouvelle croisade... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Maintenant, il va te falloir toi aussi rester irréprochable, parce que ça va vite devenir glissant sinon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_Et un petit *Zip* en passant, un.._


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Janvier 2004)

Tu sais bien, mon lapin, que si il faut abraser j'abrase, mais jusque là, je n'ai rien dit de bien terrible.

Sachons simplement utiliser les mots qui conviennent et évitons de nous donner un air cultivé quand c'est inutile.

Episode, c'est trés bien pour un film.


----------



## Amok (4 Janvier 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> (...) bien avant que tu ne pisses droit, mon petit (...)



Hé hé, Miss, cela mérite explication!?


----------



## nato kino (4 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais bien, mon lapin, que si il faut abraser j'abrase, mais jusque là, je n'ai rien dit de bien terrible.
> 
> Sachons simplement utiliser les mots qui conviennent et évitons de nous donner un air cultivé quand c'est inutile.
> 
> Episode, c'est trés bien pour un film.



Me disais aussi... Pour taquiner de la sorte la mouche, il a du faire le plein de confiture à la noël !!


----------



## nato kino (4 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Episode, c'est trés bien pour un film.



Volet, c'est bien aussi, c'est un film, pas une série. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Saleté !! Elle colle ta confiotte !!_


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Janvier 2004)

Ah mais là, trés bien !

Je dis bravo !


----------



## anntraxh (4 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Anne je m'étonne de te voir aboyer avec les loups, et faire haro sur le nioubie, comme la majorité des gens ici...
> 
> ça va que tu as des gouts musicaux merveilleux !!



il se peut qu'hier, indépendamment de mes goûts musicaux, quels qu'ils soient, je ne fis point haro mais étais un chouïa excédée par ces mâles intervenants du Bar qui négligent les rares interventions féminines ou les ignorent ...

telle n'était peut-être pas l'intention de  l'initiateur de ce thread ... je m'en excuse donc !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> posté à l'origine par anntraxh, tati flingueuse:
> (...) bien avant que tu ne pisses droit, mon petit (...)
> 
> Hé hé, Miss, cela mérite explication!?



j'eusse pu dire "quand tu n'étais qu'une lueur de désir dans les yeux de tes géniteurs" au jeune homme ... plus poétique sans doute, car j'ai en effet lu la trilogie de Tolkien (et autres oeuvres) il y a un temps certain, vu mon âge canonique !!! 

mais je préfère décidement l'autre expression ...


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Janvier 2004)

Hi, hi, moi j'arrive toujours pas à pisser droit !

Des fois oui, mais des fois non !


----------



## Amok (4 Janvier 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> j'eusse pu dire "quand tu n'étais qu'une lueur de désir dans les yeux de tes géniteurs" au jeune homme ... plus poétique sans doute, car j'ai en effet lu la trilogie de Tolkien (et autres oeuvres) il y a un temps certain, vu mon âge canonique !!!
> 
> mais je préfère décidement l'autre expression ...



Je l'entendais bien ainsi, mais j'aimerais quand même avoir une explication sur le fait de "pisser droit", à partir -semble t-il- d'un certain age... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oufti!


----------



## anntraxh (4 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je l'entendais bien ainsi, mais j'aimerais quand même avoir une explication sur le fait de "pisser droit", à partir -semble t-il- d'un certain age...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



effectivement ... si certains arrivent à un équilibre psycho-moteur suffisant pour réaliser cette prouesse , d'autres ne semblent jamais y parvenir, et, l'âge  venant, excusez-moi Majesté, ils perdent définitivement cette capacité !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Janvier 2004)

ça abrase...


----------



## BioSS (4 Janvier 2004)

Wow.. pas mal de mitigés pour ceux qui ont répondu dans le contexte (n'est-ce pas sonnyboy ?). 

Perso, je trouve les personnages intéressants, les effets exceptionnels (dans le 3, c'est du jamais vu... Nazguls, Trolls, Orcs, .. tout est trop fort !  Matrix peut se le mettre ou je pense), et puis l'histoire n'est pas remplacée par les sentiments (comme ceux d'arwen ou d'Eowin), ni par la guerre intensive.

 Et puis cette sensation épique, ce frisson qui me parcoure lorsque j'entends la musique... Non vraiment c'est réussi, c'est indiscutable. Par contre je peux comprendre que l'on adhère pas à l'atmosphère "Heroic Fantasy". Tout comme je n'adhère pas à Star Wars, avec son acteur "tête à claque", son scénar pourri, ses extra-terrestres qui font rire tellement ils sont burlesques, et le "comique" de service (ja jar binks) qui permet à Lucas d'en faire un film grand publique et de s'en mettre plein les poches. Seul passage mémorable (aussi bien pour le 1 que pour le 2 (je ne parle même pas la trilogie ancienne lol)), c'est la course de pod, qui est assez impressionante et novatrice de sucroît..


----------



## Amok (4 Janvier 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> effectivement ... si certains arrivent à un équilibre psycho-moteur suffisant pour réaliser cette prouesse , d'autres ne semblent jamais y parvenir, et, l'âge  venant, excusez-moi Majesté, ils perdent définitivement cette capacité !!!



Merci très chère pour cette explication. Toutefois, je dois avouer avoir toujours pris un plaisir non dissimulé à tracer dans la neige (ou toute autre surface s'y prétant) de fumantes arabesques, ou mieux (mais uniquement devant un public averti) marcher en m'épanchant, afin de fixer sur le sol d'étranges "8" éphémères en des équations dont seul je découvrais l'inconnue. Tout ceci n'est donc point une question d'age, mais d'envie. Quelle tristesse d'aligner des batonnets comme un prisonnier comptant les jours alors qu'un monde de création s'ouvre et que la nature nous permet (je parle ici de ceux nantis d'un pinceau se prétant à l'exercice) de rêver en toute circonstance.


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Janvier 2004)

Pinceau ?!

Parlons rouleau plutôt !!


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Janvier 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Wow.. pas mal de mitigés pour ceux qui ont répondu dans le contexte (n'est-ce pas sonnyboy ?).



Zut ! Me voilà démasqué !

Sans rancune, en fait je vais te dire, moi ce que j'aime dans le seigneur des anneaux, c'est LivTyler !


----------



## nato kino (4 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Zut ! Me voilà démasqué !
> 
> Sans rancune, en fait je vais te dire, moi ce que j'aime dans le seigneur des anneaux, c'est LivTyler !


Alors achète-toi un poster !! Ou mieux encore, trois !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> (Je m'abstiendrais de faire des commentaires sur Annthrax à l'époque
> 
> 
> 
> ...



des photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_sinon, une bien belle analyse, comme toujours, Luc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> ...je me casse de ce thread, ça devient malsain



un pet oui, mais en silence


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Anne je m'étonne de te voir aboyer avec les loups, et faire haro sur le nioubie, comme la majorité des gens ici...



c'est çà d'avoir vu mackie en vrai


----------



## Luc G (4 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Merci très chère pour cette explication. Toutefois, je dois avouer avoir toujours pris un plaisir non dissimulé à tracer dans la neige (ou toute autre surface s'y prétant) de fumantes arabesques, ou mieux (mais uniquement devant un public averti) marcher en m'épanchant, afin de fixer sur le sol d'étranges "8" éphémères en des équations dont seul je découvrais l'inconnue. Tout ceci n'est donc point une question d'age, mais d'envie. Quelle tristesse d'aligner des batonnets comme un prisonnier comptant les jours alors qu'un monde de création s'ouvre et que la nature nous permet (je parle ici de ceux nantis d'un pinceau se prétant à l'exercice) de rêver en toute circonstance.



C'est aussi beau que du Tolkien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et beaucoup plus "vrai"


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Alors achète-toi un poster !! Ou mieux encore, trois !!



Pourquoi trois ?


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Janvier 2004)

Je crois savoir qu'elle n'apparait pas dans le premier volet.


----------



## Jeffouille (4 Janvier 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Yesh mon first post au bar !
> Bon les gars, que pensez-vous de la saga de Tolkien, ou plutôt celle de Peter Jackson ??? Quel est votre opus préféré ??



Je viens de voir le 3è opus et je doit avouer que je viens de prendre un shoot maousse-costaud de rêve  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quel pied !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le 4è opus en décembre 2004


----------



## Luc G (4 Janvier 2004)

Jeffouille a dit:
			
		

> Le 4è opus en décembre 2004



Si c'était vrai, je craindrais le pire. Tolkien est mort, il s'était arrêté au troisième : dans les contes, le nombre 3 convient beaucoup mieux que le 4. Les 2 premiers volets échappaient assez à l'"américanisation", le troisième, à ce que j'en lis aussi. Le quatrième ne pourrait y échapper. Et même Proust a écrit le mot "fin" à la recherche du temps perdu


----------



## Luc G (4 Janvier 2004)

Jeffouille a dit:
			
		

> Le 4è opus en décembre 2004



Si c'était vrai, je craindrais le pire. Tolkien est mort, il s'était arrêté au troisième : dans les contes, le nombre 3 convient beaucoup mieux que le 4. Les 2 premiers volets échappaient assez à l'"américanisation", le troisième, à ce que j'en lis aussi. Le quatrième ne pourrait y échapper. Et même Proust a écrit le mot "fin" à la recherche du temps perdu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ça me fait penser à un texte de René Char, de mémoire : "Le poète se reconnait au nombre de pages insignifiantes qu'il n'écrit pas"


----------



## nato kino (4 Janvier 2004)

Il se pourrait que l'on ait droit à un _"Bilbo le Hobbit"_, mais pas par le même réalisateur... Donc sûrement moins respectueux de l'oeuvre de Tolkien, juste histoire de faire un peu d'argent en profitant du succès de l'Anneau...


----------



## Luc G (4 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il se pourrait que l'on ait droit à un _"Bilbo le Hobbit"_, mais pas par le même réalisateur... Donc sûrement moins respectueux de l'oeuvre de Tolkien, juste histoire de faire un peu d'argent en profitant du succès de l'Anneau...



Le problème pour "Bilbo le hobbit", c'est que l'histoire est beaucoup moins grandiose, moins propre à effets spéciaux : d'où le risque, soit d'en rajouter pour en foutre plein les mirettes aux ados, soit au contraire de le "disneyer" pour en faire une bluette.

Il faudrait un producteur qui lance ça sans penser au seigneur des anneaux et un réalisateur itou.

PS. Je verrai assez bien Raoul Ruiz. Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez ?


----------



## BioSS (4 Janvier 2004)

Bah Bilbo the Hobbit avait intéressé Peter Jackson. Les rumeurs courent, mais il est probable que l'uvre soit adaptée.


----------



## melaure (4 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il se pourrait que l'on ait droit à un _"Bilbo le Hobbit"_, mais pas par le même réalisateur... Donc sûrement moins respectueux de l'oeuvre de Tolkien, juste histoire de faire un peu d'argent en profitant du succès de l'Anneau...



Bilbo le Hobbit n'est pas une oeuvre aussi sombre que le Seigneurs des Anneaux et je pense qu'il faudrait un réalisateur qui fasse des films plus légers que des films d'épouvantes.

L'histoire de Bilbo est souvent amusante et il faut que cela ressorte dans le film.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Yesh mon first post au bar !
> Bon  *les gars *, que pensez-vous de la saga de Tolkien, ou plutôt celle de Peter Jackson ??? Quel est votre opus préféré ??









 Putain mais j'hallucine, encore je reste polie !
OUi Nato t'avais raison, encore un qui va devenir mon pote, je ne réagit qu'aujourd'hui car jusqu'à présent je n'ai pas pris la peine de lire ce thread, vu le titre me suis dis encore un qui pose une question aux autres, comme si il s'interessait à leur opinion, mais NooOOOn en fait c'est juste histoire d'étaler sa pseudo science de cinéphile à deux balles !

Alors mon p'tit  *Gars* ... il y à quelques règles que tu devrais apprendre :

*1/*  &gt; figures-toi que dans ce monde dans lequel nous vivons, il y aussi des créatures, différentes du genre que tu peux être, et qui se nomment (non pas des Hobbit, ni Elfe...) mais des Femmes, ou nanas, ou gonzesses, qu'importe leur petit nom ELLES EXISTENT, et là je vais te filer un scoop, y'en à même qui utilisent des ordis,et plus précisément des macs, OUI ça existe !!! ALors, mon  *p'tit gars* le ciné c'est bien, mais la vraie vie c'est mieux !!! 
Donc règle numéro 1 de la politesse la plus primitive, on inclu les nanas et on dit pas *les gars* uniquement !

*2/* &gt; ensuite tu aurais mieux fait de mettre comme titre "Hey les gars moi je suis fan du Seigneur des Anneaux, et j'ai envie de me faire mousser et de vous étaler tous les arguments que j'ai en poche"

*3/* &gt; tenir compte de remarques que l'on te fait, c'est ton premier post sur le Bar, alors ...






 Voilà j'en ai fini pour aujourd'hui ...





 mais je me retiens là !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sur ce, une des  *NANAS* du bar ...


----------



## Luc G (4 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Voilà j'en ai fini pour aujourd'hui ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...













On dirait que c'est la forme, Lorna


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Janvier 2004)

Et l'adaptation en court métrage d'un conte, légendes de Tolkien hein ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pourquoi pas un p'tit court-métrage de l'histoire sur la création : Eru et les Valdar, l'histoire de Turìn.. ou d'autres...






 bon ok


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> On dirait que c'est la forme, Lorna








 Oui hein !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rien de tel qu'un petit gars macho pour me remonter de "bon matin" !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS : aaaaaah ça fait du bien !


----------



## cygwin (4 Janvier 2004)

*Rarement vu une trilogie aussi naze que "Le Seigneur des Anneaux" *


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Janvier 2004)

un post bien constructif


----------



## nato kino (4 Janvier 2004)

cygwin a dit:
			
		

> Rarement vu une trilogie aussi *naze* que "Le Seigneur des Anneaux"



Ben mon pauvre... Tu commences mal l'année toi !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_NAZE, adj. et subst.
Arg. (Sujet) atteint de syphilis.[/b] _


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2004)

cygwin a dit:
			
		

> *Rarement vu une trilogie aussi naze que "Le Seigneur des Anneaux" *








 Ben argumente, argumente, qu'on rigole un peu ... 
Je suis sûre que BioSS et toi avez pleins de choses à vous dire ...


----------



## Alex666 (4 Janvier 2004)

cygwin a dit:
			
		

> *Rarement vu une trilogie aussi naze que "Le Seigneur des Anneaux" *



Rarement vu une trilogie aussi bien que "Le Seigneur des Anneaux"


----------



## cygwin (4 Janvier 2004)

Quest quon retient de la trilogie :
1) Les montagnes maléfiques style bande dessiné.  Mais justement dans ce style là, autant opter pour une production du genre *Titan A.E*. On y perd rien en effet visuel tout en gagnant en harmonie.
2) Les scènes de combat. Les défilés de masse sont certes spectaculaires mais on se lasse vite de ces images de synthèse banales.  Quant au combat rapproché, il y avait nettement moins de matière à apprécier que le kung-fu. 
Ce nest pas innocent de ma part de citer lexemple de Titan A.E parce que les acteurs manquent tellement dépaisseur que les figures en BD ne pouvaient faire moins bien. Et surtout, en BD, les combats auraient pu prendre une allure autrement plus cohérente et moins bizarre. 

Vu la violence de la série, les filmes doivent être interdis pour les moins de 12 ans (je ne sais pas),  or, on nous a collé dans « le retour du roi » une fin pour les enfants de 6 ans qui traîne en longueur. 

Pendent un certain temps, lancienne loi de série  lépisode suivent est moins bien que le précèdent  - nétait plus valable. Jai limpression que cette loi entre de nouveau en vigueur avec cette trilogie.


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Putain mais j'hallucine, encore je reste polie !
> OUi Nato t'avais raison, encore un qui va devenir mon pote, je ne réagit qu'aujourd'hui car jusqu'à présent je n'ai pas pris la peine de lire ce thread, vu le titre me suis dis encore un qui pose une question aux autres, comme si il s'interessait à leur opinion, mais NooOOOn en fait c'est juste histoire d'étaler sa pseudo science de cinéphile à deux balles !
> 
> Alors mon p'tit  *Gars* ... il y à quelques règles que tu devrais apprendre :
> ...



J'adore les fénimistes ! 

Faut vraiment faire gaffe quand on tient le genre de propos que tu tiens, car tout le monde n'est pas macho (comme vous l'entendez), mais surtout tout le monde n'est pas stupide (comme vous semblez l'entendre), parfois la forme a autant d'importance que le fond.

Car sur le fond je suis d'accord avec toi, mais pas du tout sur la forme.

Pour s'exprimer de la sorte, faut en avoir sous le pied.

Et là...

PS :
Pas de petit bonhomme tout rouge dans mon post, c'est de la colère froide, celle qui tue...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Janvier 2004)

la quête du sens


----------



## iMax (4 Janvier 2004)

Rarement vu une bilogie aussi prometteuse que  Kill Bill


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Janvier 2004)

Puisque Nato m'a collé l'étiquette de maitre capelo du pauvre...

On trouve pas bilogie dans le dico...

Donc faudra faire sans !

Niarg...que je suis vilain !


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Puisque Nato m'a collé l'étiquette de maitre capelo du pauvre...
> 
> On trouve pas bilogie dans le dico...
> 
> ...



faut pas chercher a comprendre , c'est du suisse


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)

Ah ok !


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Putain mais j'hallucine, encore je reste polie !
> (...) je ne réagit qu'aujourd'hui car jusqu'à présent je n'ai pas pris la peine de lire ce thread (...) Alors mon p'tit gars ... il y à quelques règles que tu devrais apprendre :
> 1/ figures-toi que dans ce monde dans lequel nous vivons, il y aussi des créatures, différentes du genre que tu peux être, et qui se nomment (non pas des Hobbit, ni Elfe...) mais des Femmes, ou nanas, ou gonzesses(***), qu'importe leur petit nom ELLES EXISTENT, et là je vais te filer un scoop, y'en à même qui utilisent des ordis,et plus précisément des macs, OUI ça existe !!! ALors, mon p'tit gars le ciné c'est bien, mais la vraie vie c'est mieux !!!
> Donc règle numéro 1 de la politesse la plus primitive, on inclu les nanas et on dit pas *les gars* uniquement !



1/ Il n'avait peut-être pas envie de parler aux filles, et de rester dans un esprit de franche et virile camaraderie....
2/ Pour moi il y a une énorme différence entre une femme, une nana et une gonzesse. Toutes les mettre (enfin, les placer) dans le même sac pour représenter la différence face "aux gars" me semble étrange.



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Mais je me retiens là !!!



J'aimerais un jour te voir lorsque tu laches les élastiques. Hummmmm...... Une tigresse! Enfin! Quoique...



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Sur ce, une des  *NANAS* du bar ...



... D'un autre côté, les nanas qui fréquentent les bars, en général...

*** auto modérator mode on: il y a plein d'autres petits noms possibles...


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (5 Janvier 2004)

Bon ben moi aussi je vais donner mon avis sur cette trilogie.
Je ne suis pas fan du genre mais là j'ai bien aimé les 3 "opus/épisodes/volets", j'ai trouver l'histoire sympas, les effets spéciaux spectaculaires sans etre trop excessif.
Mon seul reproche est que j'ai trouvé certain passage un peu long, mais n'ayant pas lu les livres (c comme ça qu'on dit? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), je ne critiquerai pas, mais comprendrai que certain ait pu s'endormir devant.

PS: y a sans doutes des fautes ds ma prose alors ne cherchez pas trop à les corriger, mes profs ont abandonnés.
PS2: je ne sais pas si mon avis compte car je pense être de ceux qui sortent de l'adolescence (bien qu'à 23 ans j'en suis peut-etre sorti y a lgtps [la sortie c'est à quel age?])
PS3: je n'aurai rien contre une présence féminine un peu plus accru sur ces forums, d'ailleurs a combien peut-on estimer le nombre de fille/femme/nana/gonzesse/déesse... sur ces forums.
PS4: et pas des moindres, encore désolé pour les fautes


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2004)

JoyeuxBranleur de diptères a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas si mon avis compte car je pense être de ceux qui sortent de l'adolescence (bien qu'à 23 ans j'en suis peut-etre sorti y a lgtps [la sortie c'est à quel age?])



On en sort lorsque l'on cesse de se vanter de pratiquer un onanisme joyeux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				JoyeuxBranleur roi de la tchatche a dit:
			
		

> a combien peut-on estimer le nombre de fille/femme/nana/gonzesse/déesse... sur ces forums.



"Déesse" !!! Monsieur cherche une autre main??!!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)

Hi, hi !!


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (5 Janvier 2004)

> On en sort lorsque l'on cesse de se vanter de pratiquer un onanisme joyeux


Tu crois qu'on s'arrête un jour? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





> "Déesse" !!! Monsieur cherche une autre main??!!!!


On verra plus tard, pr l'instanct g trouver la plus belle main qui soit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (et en plus elle en a deux)
(et je parle pas des miennes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2004)

JoyeuxBranleur a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois qu'on s'arrête un jour?



Ca dépend. Disons que passé un certain age, si cela reste un acte solitaire,  on le fait moins joyeusement, c'est tout.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> On verra plus tard, pr l'instanct g trouver la plus belle main qui soit



L'important pour ces choses n'est pas de "trouver la plus belle main qui soit" mais d'avoir a sa disposition une jolie main de soie.


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (5 Janvier 2004)

> Ca dépend. Disons que passé un certain age, si cela reste un acte solitaire, on le fait moins joyeusement, c'est tout.


Je ne vois pas vraiment pourquoi il y aurait un age où on le ferait moins joyeusement, tout depend je pense si on le fait parcequ'on a rien d'autre ou si c'est un petit plus.




> L'important pour ces choses n'est pas de "trouver la plus belle main qui soit" mais d'avoir a sa disposition une jolie main de soie.


Je pense que je suis un peu ds ce cas.
Alors je peux donc être joyeux.


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2004)

JoyeuxBranleur a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas vraiment pourquoi il y aurait un age où on le ferait moins joyeusement, tout depend je pense si on le fait parcequ'on a rien d'autre ou si c'est *un petit plus*.



* un petit plus *


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (5 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> * un petit plus *



Ben oui, si ca devient un gros plus, c'est que la pratique est plus souvent solitaire qu'à 2 (ou plus)


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2004)

JoyeuxBranleur l'ambidextre fou a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, si ca devient un gros plus, c'est que la pratique est plus souvent solitaire qu'à 2 (ou plus)



Dites lui d'arreter avant qu'il ne se lance dans le "moyen plus"!


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)

moi j'ai déjà du mal à répondre à la demande, alors je vais pas taquiner le sous prefet en plus !!


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (5 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai déjà du mal à répondre à la demande, alors je vais pas taquiner le sous prefet en plus !!


Arrête je vais être jaloux


----------



## nato kino (5 Janvier 2004)

cygwin a dit:
			
		

> Quest quon retient de la trilogie :
> 1) Les montagnes maléfiques style bande dessiné.  Mais justement dans ce style là, autant opter pour une production du genre *Titan A.E*. On y perd rien en effet visuel tout en gagnant en harmonie.
> 2) Les scènes de combat. Les défilés de masse sont certes spectaculaires mais on se lasse vite de ces images de synthèse banales.  Quant au combat rapproché, il y avait nettement moins de matière à apprécier que le kung-fu.
> Ce nest pas innocent de ma part de citer lexemple de Titan A.E parce que les acteurs manquent tellement dépaisseur que les figures en BD ne pouvaient faire moins bien. Et surtout, en BD, les combats auraient pu prendre une allure autrement plus cohérente et moins bizarre.
> ...



Je n'ai pas l'impression qu'on ai vu le même film tous les deux... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si tu préfères *Titan A.E* et les scènes de combat à la kung-fu, c'est ton droit, mais cela ne cadre ni n'entre dans le _"monde"_ féerique de Tolkien, quand à la fin, ben c'est celle du livre, à quelques détails près... C'est un conte, fais pas l'oublier, et il n'a pas été écrit pour le cinéma. Pour ma part, je trouve les trois films très respectueux du livre (des trois tomes), et cela suffit à m'enchanter, j'y retrouve le monde que je découvrais en lisant le livre, si l'adaptation avait été faite en animation, je n'aurai pas été la voir, et je crois que je ne n'aurai pas été le seul, pour le coup !!


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2004)

bon, parlons sérieusement la scène de bataille devant le château ne nous fait pas penser a un autre film ?


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2004)

cygwin a dit:
			
		

> Quest quon retient de la trilogie :
> 1) Les montagnes maléfiques style bande dessiné.  Mais justement dans ce style là, autant opter pour une production du genre *Titan A.E*.



STOP ! ne mélangeons pas la S.F. et le héroique fantasy


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2004)

cygwin a dit:
			
		

> 2) Les scènes de combat. Les défilés de masse sont certes spectaculaires mais on se lasse vite de ces images de synthèse banales.  Quant au combat rapproché, il y avait nettement moins de matière à apprécier que le kung-fu.



On rappellera que dans les art martiaux on privilégie la beauté et la fluidité du mouvement , contrairement au barbare a qui on  demande d'être éfficase


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2004)

macalinterieur a dit:
			
		

> On rappellera que dans les art martiaux on privilégie la beauté et la fluidité du mouvement , contrairement au barbare a qui on  demande d'être éfficase



Putain, c'était bien pourtant! Bonne analyse, de la fluidité dans l'expression, et vlan! Au dernier mot la chute....
Ceci étant, saluons l'effort.


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2004)

le chercheur de poils de cul de grenouille a dit:
			
		

> STOP ! ne mélangeons pas la S.F. et le héroique fantasy



Sinon, où va t-on, je vous pose la question?!


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, où va t-on, je vous pose la question?!



on change de genre ?


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2004)

Et d'un seul coup l'ensemble des lois cosmiques qui régissent notre portion d'univers s'en trouvent perturbées.

Ceci étant, tu as raison 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

La bise sur tes cheveux rebels my darling Mackie.


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2004)

cygwin a dit:
			
		

> Quest quon retient de la trilogie :
> 1) Les montagnes maléfiques style bande dessiné.  Mais justement dans ce style là, autant opter pour une production du genre *Titan A.E*. On y perd rien en effet visuel tout en gagnant en harmonie.
> 2) Les scènes de combat. Les défilés de masse sont certes spectaculaires mais on se lasse vite de ces images de synthèse banales.  Quant au combat rapproché, il y avait nettement moins de matière à apprécier que le kung-fu.
> Ce nest pas innocent de ma part de citer lexemple de Titan A.E parce que les acteurs manquent tellement dépaisseur que les figures en BD ne pouvaient faire moins bien. Et surtout, en BD, les combats auraient pu prendre une allure autrement plus cohérente et moins bizarre.
> cette trilogie.



 et puis regarde tigre et dragon si tu aime le Kung Fu dans un monde médiéval


----------



## nato kino (5 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, parlons sérieusement la scène de bataille devant le château ne nous fait pas penser a un autre film ?



Ce n'est pas la première bataille portée sur l'écran et ce ne sera pas non plus la dernière. À partir de là, c'est comme les poursuites en voitures, tu pourras toujours trouver une ressemblance ou un détail qui te fera penser à un autre film, mais bon, réduire la trilogie à ses scènes, c'est vraiment rien comprendre au monde de Tolkien...


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas la première bataille portée sur l'écran et ce ne sera pas non plus la dernière. À partir de là, c'est comme les poursuites en voitures, tu pourras toujours trouver une ressemblance ou un détail qui te fera penser à un autre film, mais bon, réduire la trilogie à ses scènes, c'est vraiment rien comprendre au monde de Tolkien...



je me disait ça car Peter Jackson a dit qu'il voulait faire une trilogie après avoir vu StarWars, mais bon cette scène fait quand même penser a la scène de bataille sur Naboo dans l'épisode 1


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> réduire la trilogie à ses scènes, c'est vraiment rien comprendre au monde de Tolkien...



je ne réduit pas le film a ça, sinon j'aurais pas été voir les 3 films et je n'aurais pas compris la fin


----------



## Luc G (5 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, parlons sérieusement la scène de bataille devant le château ne nous fait pas penser a un autre film ?



Je peux pas dire, d'abord parce que je n'ai pas encore vu le troisième volet (volet, j'aime bien, ça me fait penser à la lumière derrière en été, à la sieste... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), mais, si c'est le cas, y a des chances que je n'ai pas vu le film en question  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En ce qui concerne Cygwin, apparemment, il a un point de vue trop différent pour que ça ne rue pas dans les brancards du côté de nato et de pas mal d'autres dont moi : personnellement, je me fous de savoir si les effets spéciaux sont plus compliqués ou mieux faits que dans trucmuche. Quand je vais au cinéma ce qui m'intéresse, c'est le fim, pas les images, c'est à dire l'ensemble : histoire, rythme, etc. Si la technique est "parfaite" tant mieux, mais ce n'est jamais la technique qui m'a fait trouver un film intéressant. Je comprends que ça intéresse certains mais ça me semble quand même très réducteur par rapport à l'art, pour employer des mots pompeux.

Le bouquin de Tolkien est un vrai livre et le film me semble en être une adaptation plutôt réussie mais je suis aussi sûr qu'on pourrait en faire une adaptation avec encore 10 fois moins d'effets spéciaux et que ce pourrait être très bien si le metteur en scène a de l'idée. Dans le cas présent, il n'est pas un génie mais semble avoir su utiliser au mieux la technique sans se laisser déborde par elle. À notre époque, c'est déjà pas si mal. 

D'ailleurs, questions effets spéciaux, je continue à trouver ceux de Méliès géniaux. Comment ça, vous vous en doutiez !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










PS. Il y a eu un dessin animé de Bakshi (réalisateur du célèbre, à une époque, Fritz the cat, d'après Crumb. A l'époque et même encore, ça changeait sérieusement de Disney 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) sur le seigneur des anneaux en 78. J'ai failli me l'acheter en cassette fut un temps mais les avis desssus étaient très divergents, j'ai attendu d'en savoir plus et je n'en sais toujours pas plus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il est de nouveau dispo, s'il y en a qui connaissent, ça m'intéresse d'avoir leur avis.

Cygwin, peux-tu nous dire ce que tu aimes comme films ?


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> PS. Il y a eu un dessin animé de Bakshi (réalisateur du célèbre, à une époque, Fritz the cat, d'après Crumb. A l'époque et même encore, ça changeait sérieusement de Disney
> 
> 
> 
> ...



on va être modérer si on commence a parler de Fritz the cat


----------



## BioSS (5 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Putain mais j'hallucine, encore je reste polie !
> OUi Nato t'avais raison, encore un qui va devenir mon pote, je ne réagit qu'aujourd'hui car jusqu'à présent je n'ai pas pris la peine de lire ce thread, vu le titre me suis dis encore un qui pose une question aux autres, comme si il s'interessait à leur opinion, mais NooOOOn en fait c'est juste histoire d'étaler sa pseudo science de cinéphile à deux balles !
> 
> Alors mon p'tit  *Gars* ... il y à quelques règles que tu devrais apprendre :
> ...



Bon d'abord calme-toi.. T'es complètement hystérique. J'ai omit, les nanas, peut-être. Sur ce forum, il me paraît que les femmes ne sont pas légion, c'est pratiquement négligeable (et je n'ai eu qu'affaire à des hommes sur macg). De plus, l'expression "les gars" ne se réduit pas aux hommes, mais à tous. Quand nous disons "ILS", cela compte bien pour "hommes" ou "femmes+hommes" non ? C'est le même principe.

Secundo, je n'étale pas ma science. Je n'ai aucune prétention, et il est ridicule de se faire passer pour un connaisseur de série (je déteste les gens qui passent leur journée à regarder star wars, et à se la raconter à longueur de journée genre "ouais moi j'ai téléchargé la v.o.s.t... Parceque la BA FR, j'aime pas, c mieux en originale... En plus en import les prix sont plus bas, les bonus sont meilleurs...  ah ouais t'as vu ma figurine de dark vador ? ouais 299. Edition limitée à 2 000 exemplaires..."
D'ailleurs, le premier message du post demandait votre avis, je ne donnais pas le mien, ni mes arguments. Et puisque que certains argumentent leur choix, pourquoi pas moi ?

Bref, un peu trop de colère pour si peu, c'est ridicule. J'aimerai pas être ton mec....


----------



## nato kino (5 Janvier 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Bon d'abord calme-toi.. T'es complètement hystérique. J'ai omit, les nanas, peut-être. Sur ce forum, il me paraît que les femmes ne sont pas légion, c'est pratiquement négligeable (et je n'ai eu qu'affaire à des hommes sur macg). De plus, l'expression "les gars" ne se réduit pas aux hommes, mais à tous. Quand nous disons "ILS", cela compte bien pour "hommes" ou "femmes+hommes" non ? C'est le même principe.
> 
> Bref, un peu trop de colère pour si peu, c'est ridicule. J'aimerai pas être ton mec.... (met la table, et nanana....)



Oula !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_*"Pratiquement négligeable"*_ hein ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Va falloir surveiller un peu ton vocabulaire, ou suivre d'un peu plus près la vie du forum toi...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Les filles, vous pouvez y aller, je crois qu'il est mûr !! *


----------



## nato kino (5 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui concerne Cygwin, apparemment, il a un point de vue trop différent pour que ça ne rue pas dans les brancards du côté de nato et de pas mal d'autres dont moi : personnellement, je me fous de savoir si les effets spéciaux sont plus compliqués ou mieux faits que dans trucmuche. Quand je vais au cinéma ce qui m'intéresse, c'est le fim, pas les images, c'est à dire l'ensemble : histoire, rythme, etc. Si la technique est "parfaite" tant mieux, mais ce n'est jamais la technique qui m'a fait trouver un film intéressant. Je comprends que ça intéresse certains mais ça me semble quand même très réducteur par rapport à l'art, pour employer des mots pompeux.
> 
> Le bouquin de Tolkien est un vrai livre et le film me semble en être une adaptation plutôt réussie mais je suis aussi sûr qu'on pourrait en faire une adaptation avec encore 10 fois moins d'effets spéciaux et que ce pourrait être très bien si le metteur en scène a de l'idée. Dans le cas présent, il n'est pas un génie mais semble avoir su utiliser au mieux la technique sans se laisser déborde par elle. À notre époque, c'est déjà pas si mal.



On est bien d'accord mon Luc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais peut-être que Cygwin n'a pris le temps de lire Le Seigneur des Anneaux"... D'ailleurs, c'est-il lire ?


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *Les filles, vous pouvez y aller, je crois qu'il est mûr !! *



un troll en a t-il une passer au cirage ?


----------



## nato kino (5 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je ne réduit pas le film a ça, sinon j'aurais pas été voir les 3 films et je n'aurais pas compris la fin


Si même Mackie a compris alors...


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Si même Mackie a compris alors...



non mais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais bon je vais pas la raconter, par respect pour ceux qui ne l'on pas encore vu et surtout pour laissez ceux qui ne  l'on pas compris dans l'ignorance


----------



## nato kino (5 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non mais
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Hiark hiark hiark !! _


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _Hiark hiark hiark !! _



je peu être méchant aussi


----------



## nato kino (5 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je peu être méchant aussi



_Oui oui oui, fais nous mal !! _


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _Oui oui oui, fais nous mal !! _



demande sonnyboy pour ça


----------



## nato kino (5 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> demande sonnyboy pour ça


C'est l'heure de sa pipe, je ne vais pas le déranger pour si peu !!


----------



## Silvia (5 Janvier 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> J'ai omit, les nanas, peut-être. Sur ce forum, il me paraît que les femmes ne sont pas légion, c'est pratiquement négligeable (et je n'ai eu qu'affaire à des hommes sur macg).


----------



## anntraxh (5 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Oula !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et hystérique , ne l'oublions pas ! négligeable ET hystérique ... tout est dit ...

 Bio SS , bravo !


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> et hystérique , ne l'oublions pas ! négligeable ET hystérique ... tout est dit ...
> 
> Bio SS , bravo !



bon finn, tu peu sortir prerima ?


----------



## cygwin (5 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Mais peut-être que Cygwin n'a pris le temps de lire Le Seigneur des Anneaux"... D'ailleurs, c'est-il lire ?



Si un film ne peut pas vivre sans son livre d'origine, alors il est bancal et donc mauvais. 
Je n'ai effectivement pas lu le livre. D'ailleurs, "le Seigneur des Anneaux" est si mauvais qu'il m'enlève toute envie de lire le bouquin.


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2004)

cygwin a dit:
			
		

> Si un film ne peut pas vivre sans son livre d'origine, alors il est bancal et donc mauvais.
> Je n'ai effectivement pas lu le livre. D'ailleurs, "le Seigneur des Anneaux" est si mauvais qu'il m'enlève toute envie de lire le bouquin.



tu sait qu'il y a beaucoup de trés bon bouquin qui on de mauvaise adaptation au cinéma


----------



## nato kino (5 Janvier 2004)

cygwin a dit:
			
		

> Si un film ne peut pas vivre sans son livre d'origine, alors il est bancal et donc mauvais.
> Je n'ai effectivement pas lu le livre. D'ailleurs, "le Seigneur des Anneaux" est si mauvais qu'il m'enlève toute envie de lire le bouquin.


Si à part ton _Titan AE_, tu n'es pas capable d'apprécier autre chose, c'est pas moi qui vais te forcer... Je te laisse à tes dessins animés, tu as raison de t'économiser. Va pas nous risquer un claquage de neurone !!


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'heure de sa pipe, je ne vais pas le déranger pour si peu !!



On m'appelle ?


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On m'appelle ?



ta pas finit ta pipe


----------



## Luc G (5 Janvier 2004)

cygwin a dit:
			
		

> Si un film ne peut pas vivre sans son livre d'origine, alors il est bancal et donc mauvais.



Un tel film est effectivement un peu bancal mais pas forcément mauvais, ce n'est pas la même chose. J'ai tendance à penser qu'il vaut mieux avoir lu le bouquin pour apprécier le seigneur des anneaux (c'est d'ailleurs la même chose pour beaucoup d'adaptations, ça donne rarement les meilleurs films mais pas non plus les plus mauvais). Ceci étant, vu le nombre d'entrées, je doute que tous ceux qui vont au cinéma se soient tapé le pavé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pourtant, ils y retournent pour le 2 et pour le 3. Donc ça peut attirer sans le bouquin.

Tu veux pas dire quels films t'ont plu récemment (ou pas récemment) ? J'aime bien essayer de comprendre les réactions des gens.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)

Si ça y est...

Mais je ne suis pas d'humeur abrasive aujourd'hui !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Janvier 2004)

[mode philo] faire une adaptation par définition c'est s'approprier, faire des modifications. D'autre part d'un media à l'autre on ne peut pas demander une égalité de traitement entre une oeuvre littéraire et une lecture cinématographique de cette même oeuvre. Les deux ne sont pas comparables et ne peuvent l'être il y a juste une ossature commune, un script commun, une histoire commune, un fil conducteur et l'imagination et le désir de créer ou de recréer font le reste. La comparaison est impossible mais pas le débat. On peut préférer ceci du film et ceci du livre parce que lorsqu'on l'a lu on s'est fait des images de l'oeuvre, on s'est approprié l'oeuvre. Dire que l'on ne lira pas le livre parce qu'on a pas trouvé l'adapation du film intéressante c'est faire preuve de peu de curiosité et de peu d'ouverture d'esprit. Ceci expliquant sans doute cela  [/mode philo]


----------



## macelene (5 Janvier 2004)

moi aussi je suis rouge colère ...... ras le bol de tous ces *gars * ..... pffff 



			
				Anntraxh... a dit:
			
		

> un chouïa excédée par ces mâles intervenants du Bar qui négligent les rares interventions féminines ou les ignorent ...



Et heureusement que tu es là Anntraxh pour relever notre présence au Bar......












			
				JoyeuxBranleur a dit:
			
		

> PS3: je n'aurai rien contre une présence féminine un peu plus accru sur ces forums, d'ailleurs a combien peut-on estimer le nombre de fille/femme/nana/gonzesse/déesse... sur ces forums.
> PS4: et pas des moindres, encore désolé pour les fautes











 Les Femmes du bar, je crois me souvenir que le pourcentage n'est pas si négligeable que ça !!!!!
On poste pas beaucoup, mais toujours à bon escient.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








			
				BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Bon d'abord calme-toi.. T'es complètement hystérique. J'ai omit, les nanas, peut-être. Sur ce forum, il me paraît que les femmes ne sont pas légion, c'est pratiquement négligeable (et je n'ai eu qu'affaire à des hommes sur macg). De plus, l'expression "les gars" ne se réduit pas aux hommes, mais à tous. Quand nous disons "ILS", cela compte bien pour "hommes" ou "femmes+hommes" non ? C'est le même principe.














Un petit cours de grammaire  !!!!
La politesse, ne veut-elle pas que les femmes passent devant ???
Moi femme+ homme et ben pas = Mec....




			
				BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Bref, un peu trop de colère pour si peu, c'est ridicule. J'aimerai pas être ton mec.... (met la table, et nanana....)

















 Ben moi j'aimerai bien être son mec à cette *NANA* là.... Je parle de Lorna , bien entendu.
Elle a l'air d'en avoir et bien placé, si tu veux mon avis...
Va faire un saut ds "les grands peintres" tu verras yen a plein des  *NANAS, FEMMES, DÉESSES, ELFES, FÉES, J' EN OUBLIE  SÛREMENT.....* 




















 D'ailleurs peux te les présenter si tu veux .....


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)

Elles sont mignonnes !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




De toute façon le féminisme, tant que se seront des femmes qui s'en occuperont ça marchera pas.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont mignonnes !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et bien à tout seigneur tout honneur


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont mignonnes !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



attention la c'est limite misogyne


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)

Limite oui.


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Limite oui.



bon les filles vous laissez pas faire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 étripé les


----------



## macelene (5 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> attention la c'est limite misogyne









*t'y connais quoi toi le petit jeune là ...., hein ????*


----------



## Luc G (5 Janvier 2004)

Une petite anecdote sur une adaptation quasi-parfaite (à mon goût évidemment), j'avoue que je ne crois pas en avoir d'autre.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un soir, il y a déjà20-25 ans, j'allume la télé sans trop savoir ce qu'il y avait. J'avais vaguement vu le titre du film sans lire du tout de quoi il s'agissait et le titre ne m'évoquait rien. J'avais juste entendu parler du réalisateur très vaguement. J'allume donc, juste un peu en retard sur le début du film. Premières images que je vois : un soldat dans un train (vu le train et la tenue, datable plus ou moins de la guerre 14-18 ou par là), enfin le buste du soldat, la fenêtre du train. En son, juste le bruit du train, pas encore de dialogue ni même de monologue.

Première réaction : "on dirait du Julien Gracq". C'était "Rendez-vous à Bray" d'André Delvaux d'après la nouvelle "Le roi Cophetua" de Julien Gracq (dans le recueil "La presqu'île".

J'ai reconnu le bouquin quelques minutes plus tard mais que Delvaux m'ait fait penser à Gracq en 10 secondes alors que je n'avais pas lu de bouquin de Gracq depuis un bon moment et que je n'y pensais pas du tout, ça m'a scié.

Pour moi, Delvaux avait su faire passer l'atmosphère d'un auteur en quelques images. Peut-être Gracq s'y prête-t-il : "un balcon en forêt" de Mitrani est aussi une adaptation réussie pour moi dans l'esprit


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *t'y connais quoi toi le petit jeune là ...., hein ????*



15 ans d'école public, c'est fou ce qu'on peu attendre comme truc miso


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)

Oh oui étripez moi !!!

Plus fort !

Non plutôt comme ça (fig 1) voilààààààààààà !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *t'y connais quoi toi le petit jeune là ...., hein ????*



Bah il a déjà un début de sensation faut pas le décourager


----------



## macelene (5 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont mignonnes !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Sont pas mimis tous ces gars ..... pffff, même si vous n'existiez pas, je me demande si on vous inventerait !!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)

Par contre l'étripage n'exclue pas la tendresse, alors faites moi donc quelques petits bisous dans le cou pendant que vous ferez votre office !

Merci d'avance.

Sonny.


----------



## Nephou (5 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> (fig 1)


Dieu me tripote


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Sont pas mimis tous ces gars ..... pffff, même si vous n'existiez pas, je me demande si on vous inventerait !!!!



impossible, eve est issus d'une cote d'adam


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Par contre l'étripage n'exclue pas la tendresse, alors faites moi donc quelques petits bisous dans le cou pendant que vous ferez votre office !
> 
> Merci d'avance.
> 
> Sonny.



T'es un pacifiste toi


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> impossible, eve est issus d'une cote d'adam



Me demande bien de quoi tu es issu toi


----------



## macelene (5 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Par contre l'étripage n'exclue pas la tendresse, alors faites moi donc quelques petits bisous dans le cou pendant que vous ferez votre office !
> 
> Merci d'avance.
> 
> Sonny.








 ça me paraît compliqué de mener de front ces deux choses dont vous parlez (étripage et bisou dans le cou), même si les femmes sont  *multitâches !!!!!!*


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ça me paraît compliqué de mener de front ces deux choses dont vous parlez (étripage et bisou dans le cou), même si les femmes sont  *multitâches !!!!!!*



Excellent mais périlleux


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)

J'attends...


----------



## BioSS (5 Janvier 2004)

JE reviens sur mon argumentation : les femmes sont négligeables sur les autres forums. Visiblement le bar est plus fréquenté, et de loin !


----------



## nato kino (5 Janvier 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> JE reviens sur mon argumentation : les femmes sont *négligeables* sur les autres forums. Visiblement le bar est plus fréquenté, et de loin !



Ton vocabulaire... *Ton VOCABULAIRE !! *


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ton vocabulaire... *Ton VOCABULAIRE !! *



même moi on ma jamais dit ça


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Janvier 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> JE reviens sur mon argumentation : les femmes sont négligeables sur les autres forums. Visiblement le bar est plus fréquenté, et de loin !



t'as remarqué ya des trucs comme ça tu te dis tiens aujourd'hui pas de feux rouges et puis paf tu t'en prends un puis deux ou pas de radars et puis quelques jours après tu reçois la prune à la maison   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 conclusion il ne faut jamais être trop sûr dans la vie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est comme ta copine si t'en as une c'est pas forcé que tu la gardes


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)

Pas compris.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)

Pas compris.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)




----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Me demande bien de quoi tu es issu toi



moi je suis dieu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai plein de pouvoir


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

>



SMG est de retour


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)

Nan.





C'est moi regarde :

Fig 1


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Nan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



on voit toujours rien


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi je suis dieu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oyé oyé un scoop dieu n'est pas parfait loin de là  (surtout en orthographe   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)

Ah, tu vois bien que c'est moi !


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oyé oyé un scoop dieu n'est pas parfait loin de là  (surtout en orthographe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



par contre je maîtrise a la perfection le bannissement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 demande a sonnyboy


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on voit toujours rien



et en plus il est bigleu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 comme beaucoup d'entre nous à force de lire MacG  à cause du corps de lettrage


----------



## macelene (5 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Excellent mais périlleux








 et réservé ...... pas à n'importe qui !!!!!




			
				BioSS a dit:
			
		

> JE reviens sur mon argumentation : les femmes sont négligeables sur les autres forums. Visiblement le bar est plus fréquenté, et de loin !








 Veut se faire pardonner ???
une petite punition ???


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)

Ouais il sait, il sait...

Je joue dans mon coin, j'embête personne !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> par contre je maîtrise a la perfection le bannissement
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et en plus il abuse de son pouvoir est-ce encore un dieu je vous le demande


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)

Ah ben oui, c'est même à ça qu'on les reconnait les dieux !!!


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus il abuse de son pouvoir est-ce encore un dieu je vous le demande



je suis un dieu très susceptible


----------



## Nephou (5 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on voit toujours rien


Si je puis me permettre les pieds dans le plat, (et comme y faisait mon « Dieu me tripote » de tout à lheure) je ne peux mempêcher de penser à Desproges quand je vois des _figure 1_ (très bien dessinées au fait)


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)

Tu fais bien.

Mais c'est trop tard il est mort.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et puis regarde tigre et dragon si tu aime le Kung Fu dans un monde médiéval



naaaan mais cest quoi ces bouzeux qui parlent de Kung Fu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hein ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et d'abord ce n'est pas du kung Fu mais du .. Wu shu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le Kung Fu c'est le mode de vie, l'art martial en tant que technique de bourre-pifs c'est le Wu Shu.
D'une.

Bon jptk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ramène ta R21 par ici faut tout réexpliquer !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon finn, tu peu sortir prerima ?



j'allais le proposer mais visiblement elle est un peu boudeuse du forum je crois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. attends ... si je choppe son pass ..


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Janvier 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> JE reviens sur mon argumentation : les femmes sont négligeables sur les autres forums. Visiblement le bar est plus fréquenté, et de loin !



*Viiite appelez les femmes des autres forums ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)

D'accord mais vu chu c'est super dur à prononcer sans avoir l'air idiot...parce que ça met la bouche en cul de poule, et aprés faut ramer pour réassoir son autorité.


Je préferre sankukaï.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> même moi on ma jamais dit ça



on ne te le dit plus


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> D'accord mais vu chu c'est super dur à prononcer sans avoir l'air idiot...parce que ça met la bouche en cul de poule, et aprés faut ramer pour réassoir son autorité.














 complètement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ceci explique que lorsque j'explique à tout un chacun, la simple prononciation provoque chez eux un fort froncement des sourcils " _du quoi ? Chou fleur ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Janvier 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> naaaan mais cest quoi ces bouzeux qui parlent de Kung Fu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dans le même style tu as l'aïkido budo évitement du bourre-pifs + bourre-pif il est parterre il n'a rien vu venir


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> D'accord mais vu chu c'est super dur à prononcer sans avoir l'air idiot...parce que ça met la bouche en cul de poule, et aprés faut ramer pour réassoir son autorité.
> 
> 
> Je préferre sankukaï.



x-or il est mieux


----------



## cygwin (5 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Tu veux pas dire quels films t'ont plu récemment (ou pas récemment) ? J'aime bien essayer de comprendre les réactions des gens.



Je nai pas vu bcp de films récemment et, de toute façon, je ne me rappel pas trop desquels il s'agit. Cest dire quil ny en a pas tellement quils mont énormément plu récemment. 
En remontant up peu dans le temps et à vrai dire, jaime en fait pas mal "la communauté des anneaux" mais cest en suite que, à mon goût, la série se dégrade épisode après épisode. 
Sinon, le dernier film qui ma bcp plu dans la salle était sans doute "Gladiator" - tout le contraire du film "The thin red line" qui ma laissé une impression mitigée au cinéma, mais maintenant chaque fois je le revois sur DVD, je laime un peu plus. 
Un mot sur S.F, *Starship trooper* et *Titan A.E* rock !


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> par contre je maîtrise a la perfection le bannissement
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et qui est plus fort que dieu (demande au même)?


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2004)

cygwin a dit:
			
		

> Un mot sur S.F, *Starship trooper* et *Titan A.E* rock !



Starship troopers est surtout une énorme satire de l'armé américaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais j'aime pas titan A.E; (et dieu seul sait que j'adore l'animation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et qui est plus fort que dieu (demande au même)?



[mode j'ai parfaitement compris mais c'est juste pour dire une connerie] personne voyons [/mode j'ai parfaitement compris mais c'est juste pour dire une connerie]


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> j'allais le proposer mais visiblement elle est un peu boudeuse du forum je crois
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Plus simple: dis lui que je suis là!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Plus simple: dis lui que je suis là!


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Plus simple: dis lui que je suis là!



mais que va dire Marion


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Plus simple: dis lui que je suis là!



vu ton avatar aucune chance


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais que va dire Marion



T'es vraiment complètement largué là, mon pauvre ami... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon, sujet suivant.


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> t'es vraiment complètement largué là, mon pauvre ami...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'ai du loupé un épisode


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2004)

macinside (si j'avais un marteau) a dit:
			
		

> j'ai du loupé un épisode



Sujet suivant.


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Sujet suivant.



je avoir un résumé  ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai du loupé un épisode



Ben vi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 dieu n'est vraiment pas parfait


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ben vi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fait gaffe, "IL" veut sortir du placard


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je avoir un résumé  ?



1/ Toi y en a être pas vraiment concerné.
2/ Sujet suivant (3eme et dernière version).


----------



## nato kino (5 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai du loupé un épisode


Non, là on peut dire *Opus* !!


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> 1/ Toi y en a être pas vraiment concerné.
> 2/ Sujet suivant (3eme et dernière version).



mince j'ai raté un épisode de la saga 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 &lt;= chute habillement préparé :d


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2004)

On peut dire aussi qu'on parle d'autre chose pendant que je suis encore de bonne humeur.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> fait gaffe, "IL" veut sortir du placard



J'aime pas les clowns


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> On peut dire aussi qu'on parle d'autre chose pendant que je suis encore de bonne humeur.



on parle de catwoman ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ok =&gt;


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas les clowns




on la jamais vu en clown, quoi que ....


----------



## Luc G (5 Janvier 2004)

cygwin a dit:
			
		

> Je nai pas vu bcp de films récemment et, de toute façon, je ne me rappel pas trop desquels il s'agit. Cest dire quil ny en a pas tellement quils mont énormément plu récemment.
> En remontant up peu dans le temps et à vrai dire, jaime en fait pas mal "la communauté des anneaux" mais cest en suite que, à mon goût, la série se dégrade épisode après épisode.
> Sinon, le dernier film qui ma bcp plu dans la salle était sans doute "Gladiator" - tout le contraire du film "The thin red line" qui ma laissé une impression mitigée au cinéma, mais maintenant chaque fois je le revois sur DVD, je laime un peu plus.
> Un mot sur S.F, *Starship trooper* et *Titan A.E* rock !



Bon, je ne connais pas trop ces films : j'ai du voir 2 minutes de gladiator à la télé, même chose pour starship trooper. Titan AE, je sais même pas ce que c'est  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 À vrai dire, je préfère Stévenin ou Rohmer et chez les américains, pas trop de monde : Altman, Woody Allen.

Tout ça pour dire que les goûts et les couleurs sont des choses complexes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu es apparemment dans une logique de cinéma "grand spectacle", action, etc., tandis que pour moi c'est totalement secondaire (ça ne me déplait pas non plus systèmatiquement, pourvu qu'il y ait des choses plus essentielles à mon goût).

D'autres qui causent ici ont encore d'autres goûts mais il faut au moins essayer de comprendre d'où on parle : il est inutile de se chamailler quand, en fait, on ne parle pas de la même chose, il faut commencer par donner une idée (même si c'est réducteur) de ses critères, ça facilite la compréhension.

Tu as parfaitement le droit de ne pas être intéressé par Tolkien mais je pense que, pour toi, le fait d'avoi lu ou pas le bouquin ne changerait pas grand chose à ton opinion sur le film.

Sauf évidemment, si le bouquin te touchait vraiment au point de te faire changer de critères sur le film.

C'est comme ça que les goûts changent : parce que, pour une raison x ou y, on change de critères. Et ce n'est pas vrai seulement pour le cinéma.


----------



## macelene (5 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on parle de catwoman ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



allez une de plus ??   *une femme-chat !!!!* 





parceque ça manque ici les filles !!!


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on la jamais vu en clown, quoi que ....


----------



## nato kino (5 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> On peut dire aussi qu'on parle d'autre chose pendant que je suis encore de bonne humeur.



10 contre 1 sur le grand aux dents longues qui grogne !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Janvier 2004)

heu moi je parlais de celui-là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais le tiens il fait beaucoup moins peur forcément


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je ne connais pas trop ces films : j'ai du voir 2 minutes de gladiator à la télé, même chose pour starship trooper. Titan AE, je sais même pas ce que c'est
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et Jarmush je suppose...


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> heu moi je parlais de celui-là
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a bon ?


----------



## nato kino (5 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et Jarmush je suppose...


Et peut-être même les frères Cohen...


----------



## Luc G (5 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et Jarmush je suppose...



Ben non,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est pas que je n'aime pas : je n'en sais rien, je n'en ai pas vu. Il se trouve que ça fait quelques années que je vais plus que très peu au cinéma (en plus quand je veux y aller, le temps que je me décide, le film ne passe plus, c'est ce qui m'est arrivé avec le dernier Rivette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) et donc je suis plutôt béotien sur les nouveaux cinéastes. D'ailleurs j'aime bien entendre des avis, des fois que ça passe à la télé (accessoirement, je ne suis pas abonné à Télérama, ni à Canal, ni au câble  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Il me faudrait une année sabbatique sans boulot et sans gosse pour me refaire des séances comme dans le temps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et encore, j'ai tellement de bouquins qui m'attendent


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a bon ?



moins peur quoique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pauv'fille


----------



## Luc G (5 Janvier 2004)

Tiens, en parlant d'Altman et pour les jeunots qui ne connaitraient pas, son "western" à lui est resorti en DVD : John McCabe. C'est du nanan, un vrai western mais complètement différent (comme, dans un tout autre genre "Il était une fois dans l'ouest")

PS Pour compléter sur mon baratin précédent (c'est long, je sais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Un critère assez significatif sur le rapport au cinéma : savoir si on s'intéresse plus au réalisateur (c'est mon cas), aux acteurs, au scénario (j'y fait attention essentiellement quand c'est une adaptation d'un bouquin que je connais), etc.

Dans les films américains, en général, le réalisateur est plutôt secondaire (y a qu'à voir les affiches), hors les indépendants et quelques cas particuliers, ce sont plutôt des films de producteurs.


----------



## camisol (5 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ben non,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Luc....
Stranger than paradise date de 1984, sans parler de Permanent Vacation, le premier, en 1982... Tes mômes n'étaient pas nés, à cette époque glorieuse...


----------



## cygwin (5 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Titan AE, je sais même pas ce que c'est
> 
> 
> ...



Pour info, AE signifie "After Earth". ça se passe en 3028 après la destruction de la terre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est dire combien il est loin de l'époque Tolkien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quoi que ça puisse se réjoindre quelque part ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, rien ne dit que je n'aurais pas aimé le livre Tolkien si je l'avais lu. Seulement, aujourd'hui, un livre pese un peu trop lourd par rapport à un DVD...


----------



## camisol (5 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> PS Pour compléter sur mon baratin précédent (c'est long, je sais
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Héhé, dans Crash, de Cronenberg, je sais pas ce que j'aime le plus. Le bouquin de Ballard ? Cronenberg ? Rosana Arquette ? Deborah Unger ? Holly Hunter ? Elias Koteas ? James Spader ? Les voitures ? Les hostos ?
Peut-être les cicatrices... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Mais Cronenberg est canadien...!


----------



## Luc G (5 Janvier 2004)

cygwin a dit:
			
		

> Seulement, aujourd'hui, un livre pese un peu trop lourd par rapport à un DVD...



Et les sacs à dos, alors !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Remarque, je lis souvent au lit, alors le poids c'est pas vraiment un problème.

Sans compter que, si le livre est plus lourd qu'un DVD, mes lunettes sont moins lourdes qu'un portable pour voir le dit DVD, a fortiori qu'une télé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. Même "À la recherche du temps perdu" est disponible aujourd'hui en un seul volume


----------



## nato kino (5 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Sans compter que, si le livre est plus lourd qu'un DVD, mes lunettes sont moins lourdes qu'un portable pour voir le dit DVD, a fortiori qu'une télé



Sans compter qu'un livre, c'est le portable par excellence...Et pas d'histoire de batterie à plat ou je ne sais quel bug !!


----------



## camisol (5 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Remarque, je lis souvent au lit, alors le poids c'est pas vraiment un problème.



Hum, 1,18 kg de Seigneur des anneaux en édition complète augmentée de chez Christian Bourgois, ça fatigue, si tu lis sur le dos les bras en l'air...

Ou alors, faut faire de la gonflette...

C'est une question intéressante, ça :
*Faut-il faire de la gonflette pour lire le Seigneur des anneaux au lit ? *


----------



## maousse (5 Janvier 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> C'est une question intéressante, ça :
> *Faut-il faire de la gonflette pour lire le Seigneur des anneaux au lit ? *



au choix :

- faire de la gonflette
- se goinfrer pour faire pousser un ventre repose-livre (à moins d'avoir reçu cet équipement en série)

je sais, le choix est dur.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Janvier 2004)

le  _dormeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ s'est réveillé


----------



## camisol (5 Janvier 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> au choix :
> 
> - faire de la gonflette
> - se goinfrer pour faire pousser un ventre repose-livre (à moins d'avoir reçu cet équipement en série)
> ...



j'y avais pas pensé.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'est quoi le plus dur ? La bière? ou se faire reluquer la nuque par des libidineux dans une salle de muscu ?
Vu sous cet angle...


----------



## Luc G (5 Janvier 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> le  _dormeur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si les modérateurs se mettent à faire des citations qui ne soient pas des citations à comparaître, où allons-nous ?


----------



## camisol (5 Janvier 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> le  _dormeur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un dormeur ?





On t'as jamais dit que c'était toi, le _cancer magester_?


----------



## Luc G (5 Janvier 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> C'est une question intéressante, ça :
> *Faut-il faire de la gonflette pour lire le Seigneur des anneaux au lit ? *



Question intéressante effectivement, à laquelle je répondrai : non.

La gonflette c'est pas mon truc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (le bidon adapté également suggéré non plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Je conseille la lecture sur le côté, mais on risque la scoliose (la mienne a été précoce  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Avec l'âge, un bon oreiller et on trouve des positions tout à fait adéquates demi-assis, demi-couché (c'était pas comme ça chez les précieuses ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), même si avec un grand atlas (par exemple, pour suivre Jules), j'avoue que ça craint un peu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais je m'étonne qu'on n'apprenne plus ça à la jeunesse de ce pays


----------



## camisol (5 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Mais je métonne qu'on n'apprenne plus ça à la jeunesse de ce pays



La jeunesse n'apprend plus rien, tu es bien placé pour le savoir...
Les jeunes pensent que lorsqu'ils lisent la jacquette d'un DVD, ils ont lu un livre...


----------



## nato kino (5 Janvier 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> La jeunesse n'apprend plus rien, tu es bien placé pour le savoir...
> Les jeunes pensent que lorsqu'ils lisent la jacquette d'un DVD, ils ont lu un livre...


 mouarf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!


----------



## Luc G (5 Janvier 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> La jeunesse n'apprend plus rien, tu es bien placé pour le savoir...
> Les jeunes pensent que lorsqu'ils lisent la jacquette d'un DVD, ils ont lu un livre...














Faut jamais désespérer : on commence par lire une jaquette de DVD, rien ne dit qu'on ne finira pas par lire les Thibault ou les hommes de bonne volonté (je n'ai d'ailleurs lu ni l'un ni l'autre)

Et puis faut pas trop jeter la pierre aux jeunes : dans bien des cas, il ne font que suivre l'exemple des vieux


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Bon d'abord calme-toi.. T'es complètement hystérique.



Me calmer ...c'est pas ce post qui va le faire ... je m'absente un peu, là je reviens et qu'est-ce que je lis???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(autant vous avertir tout de suite, j'ai arrêté ma lecture à la page 5, ne pouvant laisser ce post sans réponse)
Hytérique ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si tu as envie de me traiter d'hystérique, te gêne pas ..mais là ou je trouve un peu plus inquiétant c'est que tu n'en comprends pas la cause !



			
				BioSS a dit:
			
		

> J'ai omit, les nanas, peut-être. Sur ce forum, il me paraît que les femmes ne sont pas légion, c'est pratiquement *négligeable*



T'as "omit" les nanas, peut-être ...là je te rassure *t'as complètement oublié la gente féminine* ...ensuite tu dis que nous sommes *négligeables* ...et après ça je devrais être cool ???
Non mais je rêve, fais un peu attention à ce que tu dis, ou plutôt à ce que tu écris !

Voici la preuve que nous ne sommes pas si négligeables que ça ... en tout cas on est peut-être peu nombreuses mais c'est pas pour autant qu'on va se la fermer ! 



			
				BioSS a dit:
			
		

> De plus, l'expression "les gars" ne se réduit pas aux hommes, mais à tous. Quand nous disons "ILS", cela compte bien pour "hommes" ou "femmes+hommes" non ? C'est le même principe.








 mais biensûr, c'est vrai !!!! pourquoi n'y avais-je pas pensé plus tôt ...mais oui ...que je me souvienne, pas plus tard qu'hier j'étais dans une pièce avec des hommes et tiens en rentrant un mec a dit "salut les gars!" ...ben oui ... les gars c'est  valables aussi pour les femmes ...mais oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors effectivement quand il y à 30000000 femmes et 1 homme on va dire ils, ceci est exact, parce que ceci étant une règle de français : *le masculin l'emporte sur le déminin* , je ne veux pas remettre en cause ces règles-là ..quoique ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (mais ceci est un autre sujet !!!) ...

Mais bon apparemment toi tu es prêt en nous en sortir de nouvelles de derrière les fagots !!! BRAVO !





			
				BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Secundo, je n'étale pas ma science. Je n'ai aucune prétention, et il est ridicule de se faire passer pour un connaisseur de série (je déteste les gens qui passent leur journée à regarder star wars, et à se la raconter à longueur de journée genre "ouais moi j'ai téléchargé la v.o.s.t... Parceque la BA FR, j'aime pas, c mieux en originale... En plus en import les prix sont plus bas, les bonus sont meilleurs...  ah ouais t'as vu ma figurine de dark vador ? ouais 299. Edition limitée à 2 000 exemplaires..."
> D'ailleurs, le premier message du post demandait votre avis, je ne donnais pas le mien, ni mes arguments. Et puisque que certains argumentent leur choix, pourquoi pas moi ?



Mais qui te parle de ça ???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Tu lances un message avec comme titre : "Le seigneur des Anneaux ! Une uvre magistrale"
1/ &gt; ton avis semble bien arrêté
2/ &gt; tu poses peut-être la question aux  *gars*  (c'est à dire nous ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ... mais n'était-ce pas plutôt une irréprécible envie de dire tout ce que tu as à dire sur cette uvre magistrale
3/ &gt; avec un tel titre , tu n'attends pas trop la critique mais plutôt qu'on abonde dans ton sens






 enfin me semble-t-il !



			
				BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Bref, un peu trop de colère pour si peu, c'est ridicule. J'aimerai pas être ton mec....



Pour si peu, t'insistes encore ...le si peu c'est la politesse, oui la politesse, c'est juste ça ... tu débarques et tu lances ça ...et en plus tu comprends pas pourquoi je m'énerve ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est pas gagné pour toi ...

Au fait mon mec non plus n'aimerait pas être mon mec ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 ...



Ensuite pour répondre aux autres, bon désolée je ne me souviens plus de vos posts de façon exacte ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...
Mais en quelques mots ... je ne me veux pas  *féministe* comme vous l'entendez tous, ou certains, une chieuse qui crie au scandale, non mais voilà je suis une femme, et il me semble que toute femme à une part de féminisme (sinon elle est mal barrée) ...et oui j'ouvre ma gueule dans ce bar quand je sens que c'est nécessaire, quand je vois des situations , où , vous les gars de façon délibérée, ou non, vous pouvez "heurter" notre existence  *négigleable* (je l'oublierai pas celle-là !!!).
Je ne VOUS traite pas de machos ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quoique parfois c'est à la limite ... mais bon il serait bon pour certains de se mettre à notre place, nous sommes peu, oui c'est vrai mais ne vous étonnez pas si nous sommes de moins en moins nombreuses !!!
Alors VOUS , ne trouvez pas normal que je me mette en colère parce qu'il y en à un d'entre vous qui dit  *les gars* , l'autre qui dit  *merci les mecs* , ben là je trouve ça grave !
Alors je ne veux pas jouer la chieuse, juste rappeler à certains qu'on  existe et qu'on aimerait que celà devienne naturel pour vous d'en tenir compte ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pas gagné !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ensuite si j'ai dit : femmes, nanas, gonzesses et je ne sais plus trop quoi c'est juste pour m'assortir avec  *"les gars"* et non pour moi une femme ce n'est pas une gonzesse ... mais de toute façon j'avais pas trouvé le mot qui convenait à ce monsieur BioChépluskoi pour parler de nous ...ce mot-là me semble sans conteste ce soir  *négligeables* , et oui je me suis trompée, nous ne sommes pas les gonzesse les nanas ...mais les négligeables.






 bon je crois que je vais arreter là !!


----------



## camisol (5 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et puis faut pas trop jeter la pierre aux jeunes : dans bien des cas, il ne font que suivre l'exemple des vieux



Un jeune qui me suit ? Où ça ? Où ça ? Merde, t'as raison, faut que je courre plus vite ! J'vais reprendre le footing... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_du coup, j'vais p't'être choisir "salle de muscu" plutôt que "bière"... _


----------



## Luc G (5 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> bon je crois que je vais arreter là !!



Mais non, mais non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'éviterai de m'immiscer dans le débat mais j'avoue que le mot "négligeable" m'avait fait dresser l'oreille et que je frétillais d'impatience en attendant ta réaction.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, mais non
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci LucG


----------



## Luc G (5 Janvier 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Un jeune qui me suit ? Où ça ? Où ça ? Merde, t'as raison, faut que je courre plus vite ! J'vais reprendre le footing...



Des promesses, encore des promesses.
De toutes façons, le temps ne se rattrape (ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'on ne peut pas l'attraper).



			
				camisol a dit:
			
		

> _du coup, j'vais p't'être choisir "salle de muscu" plutôt que "bière"... _








Pour moi, ni l'un ni l'autre ; pour d'autres, et l'un et l'autre.


----------



## camisol (5 Janvier 2004)

C'est marrant, hein ?
On parle de Seigneurs des Anneaux, et ça dérape.

Faut les comprendre, les pauvres agneaux. Ils ont vu Tolkien. Souvent, l'ont pas lu, ou pas beaucoup.
Dans le seigneurs des anneaux, des filles, y'en a pas besef...
il y a une vierge guerrière, une vraie de vraie, amoureuse d'un roi qui n'en veut pas, qui se console auprès d'un haut fonctionnaire.
il y a une elfe diaphane, qui choisit la vie mortelle plutôt que l'éternité, tout ça pour convoler avec un arrière petit cousin qui a au bas mot dix mille ans de moins qu'elle. Faut dire qu'à la longue, l'éternité, ça doit lasser...
il y a une quasi-déesse, une première née, fille de, inacessible, et qui plus est mariée depuis la nuit des temps.
Et il y a Rosie, qu'a attendu son Samsagace...

De là, c'est sûr, comme ils ne connaissent rien ni de Mélian, ni de Yavannah, ni de Luthien-Tinùviel, qui aimait tant l'amour, ni d'Aredhel Ar-Feinel, la Blanche Dame, qui n'aimait rien tant que l'aventure... ils en oublient jusqu'à l'existence raffinée des femmes, pour conjurer leur frustration d'avoir vu trois films d'actions sans jupons...


----------



## nato kino (5 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> bon je crois que je vais arreter là !!



Ce serait dommage... Surtout ne rien négliger !!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont mignonnes !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Allez ça repart, bon tant qu'on y est allez les gars sortez vos blagues mysogines de réserve oui celles typiques des soirées "entrehommes" ...

On ne va pas partir sur débat Homme/femme quand même ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



QUoique ça me rappelerait une annecdote, quand j'étais en 6è ou 5è ... où justement les "garçons" étaient contre "les filles" et où d'ailleurs j'avais entendu cette blague ...de côte d'Adam ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilà où en est arrivé le Bar ... pfff tout se perd !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Parfois ça a du bon d'être les uns contre (tout contre) les autres ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sur ce, la négligeable que je suis va se coucher ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, hein ?
> On parle de Seigneurs des Anneaux, et ça dérape.
> 
> Faut les comprendre, les pauvres agneaux. Ils ont vu Tolkien. Souvent, l'ont pas lu, ou pas beaucoup.
> ...




Joli !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ben figures-oi que j'allais partir dans une analyse quasi similaire ...(mais moins bien écrite !)

Bravo !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










PS : bon là je vais me coucher mais avec le sourire !!!! Merci !


----------



## camisol (5 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Joli !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




[mode incorrigible] Dites *les gars*, vous croyez que j'ai une touche avec Lorna ? [/mode incorrigible]


----------



## alèm (5 Janvier 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> [mode incorrigible] Dites *les gars*, vous croyez que j'ai une touche avec Lorna ? [/mode incorrigible]



si en plus je rajoute que t'es plutot pas mal...


----------



## camisol (5 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> si en plus je rajoute que t'es plutot pas mal...



faudrais que je suggère à Paul de retoucher ma photo...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Allez ça repart, bon tant qu'on y est allez les gars sortez vos blagues mysogines de réserve oui celles typiques des soirées "entrehommes" ...
> 
> On ne va pas partir sur débat Homme/femme quand même ???
> 
> ...



C'est pourtant vrai que parfois c'est bon d'être tout contre quelqu'un, mais des fois la paix c'est bien aussi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis le coup du négligeable on va pas en faire un plat non plus, le monsieur regrette, il s'est emporté ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ouh que je suis vilain !
A cette heure ci c'est normal, la bête qui sommeille en moi c'est éveillée...et j'abrase.

Velu.

Homme, femme, chien, cheval, coucou suisse ou pas, j'abrase...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> [mode incorrigible] Dites *les gars*, vous croyez que j'ai une touche avec Lorna ? [/mode incorrigible]














PS : j'avais oublié que dès que tu carresses dans le sens du poil ces p'tites bêtes ...ça s'emballe, ça s'emballe ...


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2004)

Lornalali a dit:
			
		

> Pour si peu, t'insistes encore ... etc



D'un autre côté, on se tamponne aussi un peu de savoir si le posteur (terme générique) est équipé d'un jeu de tac-tac à l'entrejambe ou pas. Sauf quelques rares exemples provoqués, cela n'a jamais entraîné de différence dans les réponses.

En ce qui me concerne un post est interressant ou pas. Qu'il soit écrit par une nana ou un mec ne change rien à ma façon d'y répondre. Quand on écrit des conneries sur un forum, que l'on porte une robe ou pas cela ne change pas grand chose. Voici donc encore une des limites du virtuel: dans la vie une nana qui lache un flot de conneries* a encore de multiples possibilités de ratrapage, si elle est dans le viseur de celui qui l'écoute avec les yeux. Sur une page blanche et orange, nada. Pas de longues cuisses soyeuses, pas de balcon où on aimerait passer Noêl, pas d'étincelle(s) lubrique(s) dans la pupille (au singulier: il est déjà assez difficile de les regarder dans les yeux une femme qui nous plait pour en plus parvenir a fixer les deux en même temps sans déclencher un dysfonctionnement des globes oculaires alors que le cerveau est plutôt occupé à envoyer du carburant dans la pompe qu'a faire naître de savants calculs de trajectoires orbitales). Pour les mecs c'est différent. Dans le réel  il faut marcher sur des oeufs, et de préférence pas les siens, sous peine d'être immédiatement catalogué et éliminé de la compétition. Nous avons donc tendance, ici, a nous relacher un peu. Bioos n'aurait probablement jamais dit "salut les gars" en entrant dans une pièce mixte. Chère Lorna, ici les seules formes qui sont respectées (ou devraient) sont celles de la politesse globale, pas de la galanterie ou celles sur lesquelles on glisse les paumes. Tu n'es pas une fille mais un membre. Je comprends que cela soit perturbant.

Bref. Un posteur a donc mis "les gars", ou "les mecs", je ne sais plus, dans le sujet. On ne va pas passer l'année sur ce détail non plus...

*Si je parle ici de nanas qui lachent des conneries, ce n'est pas parce qu'elles ont tendance à être plus aptes a ce genre d'exercice**, mais parce que les rapports male/femelle étant ce qu'ils sont, les critères de choix entrainant une copulation rapide dans la réalisation et délurée dans la technique ondulatoire des corps ne sont pas (sauf erreur de ma part) les mêmes selon le genre. Ceci entaine donc des reflexes, une seconde nature qui a tendance a se diluer dans les rapports forumesques. Ne rien avoir à perdre est un luxe que le virtuel nous offre. Ce que je veux dire c'est que si tu trouves qu'un mec poste globalement des trucs qui te plaisent, il n'a aucune chance que tu l'invites à monter prendre un dernier verre dans la foulée. Donc pourquoi se casser le cul? Si on a envie a un moment de dire "salut les burnés", c'est facile, et de plus sans importance. Et traiter d'hystérique une nana que l'on ne connait pas mais avec qui on discute, ca peut être jouissif aussi, pour certains (ce n'est pas un jugement).


** Vous remarquerez que j'y mets les formes. Probablement un moment d'absence en ce début d'année, une fatigue passagère qu'une cure de Vitamines alphabétiques va tempérer. Bientôt mon machisme forcené va reprendre le dessus, du moins je l'espère.

J'adore commencer la journée avec un post qui n'a rien à voir avec le sujet, et qui ne veut rien dire. Ne me demandez pas pourquoi, mais je ne peux pas résister.


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> j'avais oublié que dès que tu carresses dans le sens du poil ces p'tites bêtes ...ça s'emballe, ça s'emballe ...



il faut dire aussi que si tu carresses direct, il ne faut pas t'etonner d'emballer illico non plus!


----------



## alèm (5 Janvier 2004)

ah, ya pas à dire, parfois les textes d'Amok, ça fait du bien...

surtout les jours de repos...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'adore commencer la journée avec un post qui n'a rien à voir avec le sujet, et qui ne veut rien dire. Ne me demandez pas pourquoi, mais je ne peux pas résister.



Voilà *là* tu as juste,et puis rien à voir avec ce que je disais ...
mais bon comme tu dis on va pas passer l'année dessus ...
je ne reviendrais pas sur certaines inepties que j'ai pû lire ...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2004)

Bon Amok, puisque je ne dois voir aucun inconvénient à ce qu'on nous appelle hommes et femmes de ce forum,  *"Les gars"* , dorénavant, lorsque je m'adresserai à vous je dirais   *"Les filles"* , il s'agira alors de la même politesse globale dont tu parlais plus haut, d'accord  *Les filles* ???
Même si vous n'êtes pas d'accord, ça ne changera rien !

Oui j'ai remarqué que tu y mets les formes, un petit peu trop à mon goût, je vais donc pour le confort de nos chers membres, vous en faire un petit résumé ...

idée première &gt; que le posteur ait ou non des couilles, même intérêt il aura aux yeux des autres.

idée seconde &gt; une femme, face à un homme aura toujours l'avantage ... il lui suffira de jouer simplement de ses atouts physiques ... pour mettre dans un état second l'interlocuteur masculin, et ainsi faire passer incognito la plus énorme des conneries jamais entendue ... (petite remarque personnelle, dans ce cas ... où se trouve le sexe faible ...? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Idée troisième &gt; sous prétexte qu'il ne peut user de la même manière de ses charmes, aigri, l'homme en est réduit à la mauvaise foi, à frôler la misogynie ... et à réduire la femme à un membre (2è remarque personnelle ... ne s'agit-il pas plutôt de l'homme ici réduit à l'état de membre ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )




			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> *Si je parle ici de nanas qui lachent des conneries, ce n'est pas parce qu'elles ont tendance à être plus aptes a ce genre d'exercice**, mais parce que les rapports male/femelle étant ce qu'ils sont, les critères de choix entrainant une copulation rapide dans la réalisation et délurée dans la technique ondulatoire des corps ne sont pas (sauf erreur de ma part) les mêmes selon le genre



bon là à mon avis tu t'es un peu embrouillé les pinceaux ... relis ta phrase un peu ... alors ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...?


----------



## alèm (6 Janvier 2004)

t'es grognon ? tu veux une caresse sous le museau ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'es pas une fille mais un membre. Je comprends que cela soit perturbant.



Si l'on pousse ton raisonnement jusqu'au bout plus besoin d'avatar et plus besoin de pseudo non plus on se colle tous un numéro  et vive les anonyme 1, l'anonyme 2, etc... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> *Si je parle ici de nanas qui lachent des conneries, ce n'est pas parce qu'elles ont tendance à être plus aptes a ce genre d'exercice**, mais parce que les rapports male/femelle étant ce qu'ils sont, les critères de choix entrainant une copulation rapide dans la réalisation et délurée dans la technique ondulatoire des corps ne sont pas (sauf erreur de ma part) les mêmes selon le genre. Ceci entaine donc des reflexes, une seconde nature qui a tendance a se diluer dans les rapports forumesques.




Alors si j'ai tout compris les mecs et les filles ont une façon différente de dire des conneries et de les rattraper parce que le mode de leur sexulaité est différent et sur les forums une connerie devient globale comme il existe une politesse globale? Au fait c'est quoi ? Parce que pour moi c'est dire bonjour Mesdames et Messieurs voire bonjour surtout quand tu ne sais pas à qui tu as à faire imagine un mal-voyant et bien quand il arrive dans une pièce la politesse c'est de dire bonjour Mesdames et Messieurs voire bonjour cela est la politesse me semble-t-il?  Et bien sur le forum tu es comme l'aveugle tu ne peux pas savoir à qui tu as à faire et tu n'es pas non plus un voyant car tu ne peux pas savoir qui lira ton post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À défaut et bien :
Membre = asexué  alors pourquoi des avatars et des pseudo???? Vive la pilule verte ou rouge vive la pilule MacG


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] t'es grognon ? tu veux une caresse sous le museau ?



*WWWWWWWWWooouaaaaaaaaFFFF*



(attention je mords !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## alèm (6 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *WWWWWWWWWooouaaaaaaaaFFFF*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est pour cela que je préfères les minous...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> c'est pour cela que je préfères les minous...








 humhum ... limite limite là !!! modérateur siouplé !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et pour répondre, oui les minous ça griffre !


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et pour répondre, oui les minous ça griffre !



oui mais ça ronronne aussi


----------



## steve mcqueen (6 Janvier 2004)

Ba valà... On parle, on en parle, et moi, je viens de perdre le mien, de membre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Alors vous êtes sympa mais 100 post, c'est un peu tôt pour l'andropose à mon goût !!


----------



## steve mcqueen (6 Janvier 2004)

"Habitué", ça fait un peu "casé"... Adieu la gaudriole !!


----------



## steve mcqueen (6 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> oui mais ça ronronne aussi


Dites moi très cher... Je vois que vous êtes doté d'un "membre d'élite"...
Il en faut combien pour retrouver sa virilité ?


----------



## steve mcqueen (6 Janvier 2004)

1000 !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 La vache que ça va être long !!


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Membre = asexué  alors pourquoi des avatars et des pseudo???? Vive la pilule verte ou rouge vive la pilule MacG



ouais, justement c'est lié! décidément j'adore la tournure de ce fil, je crois que je vais voir ce film demain


----------



## alèm (6 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> humhum ... limite limite là !!! modérateur siouplé !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'inquiètes louloute, on peut même parler de "brouter le chaton" ici... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et si j'aimais bien les griffes après tout... 








faut accepter de jouer ma petite chatte et pas appeler le maitre d'école tout le temps ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







tu ne crains rien : on m'appelle *Lapin*, c'est qu'il doit y avoir "anguille sous roche"...


----------



## nato kino (6 Janvier 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ouais, justement c'est lié! décidément j'adore la tournure de ce fil, je crois que je vais voir ce film demain


C'est vrai que vu comme ça... j'avais peut-être pas tout saisi non plus la première fois... Va falloir que j'y retourne !!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> t'inquiètes louloute, on peut même parler de "brouter le chaton" ici...
> 
> ...



Anguille, anguille ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 faut pas non plus exagérer ... moi on m'a plutôt parlé de petit ver sous caillou ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enfin d'après les photos qui circulent ... aussi ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ET puis mon p'tit lapin je ne suis pas ta petite chatte mais  *un diablotin* ...donc si tu aimes les griffes, ça tombe bien je suis bien équipée, à défaut de membre ... j'ai l'attirail qu'il faut ...


----------



## BioSS (6 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre côté, on se tamponne aussi un peu de savoir si le posteur (terme générique) est équipé d'un jeu de tac-tac à l'entrejambe ou pas. Sauf quelques rares exemples provoqués, cela n'a jamais entraîné de différence dans les réponses.
> 
> En ce qui me concerne un post est interressant ou pas. Qu'il soit écrit par une nana ou un mec ne change rien à ma façon d'y répondre. Quand on écrit des conneries sur un forum, que l'on porte une robe ou pas cela ne change pas grand chose. Voici donc encore une des limites du virtuel: dans la vie une nana qui lache un flot de conneries* a encore de multiples possibilités de ratrapage, si elle est dans le viseur de celui qui l'écoute avec les yeux. Sur une page blanche et orange, nada. Pas de longues cuisses soyeuses, pas de balcon où on aimerait passer Noêl, pas d'étincelle(s) lubrique(s) dans la pupille (au singulier: il est déjà assez difficile de les regarder dans les yeux une femme qui nous plait pour en plus parvenir a fixer les deux en même temps sans déclencher un dysfonctionnement des globes oculaires alors que le cerveau est plutôt occupé à envoyer du carburant dans la pompe qu'a faire naître de savants calculs de trajectoires orbitales). Pour les mecs c'est différent. Dans le réel  il faut marcher sur des oeufs, et de préférence pas les siens, sous peine d'être immédiatement catalogué et éliminé de la compétition. Nous avons donc tendance, ici, a nous relacher un peu. Bioos n'aurait probablement jamais dit "salut les gars" en entrant dans une pièce mixte. Chère Lorna, ici les seules formes qui sont respectées (ou devraient) sont celles de la politesse globale, pas de la galanterie ou celles sur lesquelles on glisse les paumes. Tu n'es pas une fille mais un membre. Je comprends que cela soit perturbant.
> 
> ...



Merci Amok de me défendre lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   et bravo, car tu possède indiscutablement un certain talent pour l'écriture...
Ouais c'est vrai que quelque part, aussi, c'est virtuel, qu'on écrit sans trop penser... Sur les chats (enfin tchats, car vu le posts plus haut, on pourrait croire que... non j'arrête... lol) on dit des trucs qu'on arriverait à peine à dire en réalité.
Bref, les  *filles*, je m'excuse, c'est bon. Quand à la *présence* négligeable des filles, il faut avouer que Y A PERSONNE SUR LES AUTRE FORUMS ! Et comme je suis new au bar, faut pas s'étonner que je tombe sur le cul en voyant 50% de message postés par des femmes...
Bref...
J'abrase (pfff je m'embrouille là lol sonnyboy)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> humhum ... limite limite là !!! modérateur siouplé !!!



qu'eff qu'y a ? F'uis occupé là'f


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Janvier 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Merci Amok de me défendre lol















 rhalala ...  _larmes aux yeux ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

>



Un oeil poché?


----------



## camisol (6 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ...donc si tu aimes les griffes, ça tombe bien je suis bien équipée, à défaut de membre ... j'ai l'attirail qu'il faut ...



Cette *femme* est décidément pleine de promesses. Elle est là depuis longtemps ? Il faut que je remonte de mes bas-fonds plus souvent, la faune interlope de ce bar s'est grandement améliorée... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un mot en passant, ma chère : je ne résiste pas aux femmes qui me disent qu'elles se couchent en souriant gràce à moi.


----------



## BioSS (6 Janvier 2004)

les larmes aux yeux... Toi aussi ?


----------



## camisol (6 Janvier 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Cette *femme* est décidément pleine de promesses. Elle est là depuis longtemps ? Il faut que je remonte de mes bas-fonds plus souvent, la faune interlope de ce bar s'est grandement améliorée...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nato kino (6 Janvier 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Merci Amok de me défendre lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Décidement... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu comprends pas tout toi !! Va falloir te le dire combien de fois ?
Tu prends le "mot" négligeable", tu t'achètes un billet de train pour la creuse, là, une fois arrivé, tu te trouves un beau et grand champ sans habitation à proximité, tu creuses un trou (2m50 devrait suffire), tu y colles ton "mot", tu rebouches, tu reprends le train pour rentrer et valà !!
C'est pourtant pas compliqué ?!


----------



## nato kino (6 Janvier 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Et comme je suis new au bar, faut pas s'étonner que je tombe sur le cul



C'est bien pour ça qu'on ne sert pas d'alcool aux newbies, ils tiennent pas la route !!


----------



## nato kino (6 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> tu ne crains rien : on m'appelle *Lapin*, c'est qu'il doit y avoir "anguille sous roche"...



Bah vi... *Lapin !! *








_Mais bon, pour l'anguille, ça reste à confirmer, la légende court toujours toute seule, bien malin qui la rattrapera ..._


----------



## nato kino (6 Janvier 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> J'abrase (pfff je m'embrouille là lol sonnyboy)



T'es pas encore à la hauteur gamin !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Fais donc un noeud à ton mouchoir...


----------



## Amok (6 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> tu y mets les formes, un petit peu trop à mon goût, je vais donc pour le confort de nos chers membres, vous en faire un petit résumé



Ca c'est juste pour les cons qui lisent Pif gadget. Où nous apprenons en outre que Lorna n'aime pas mes formes et qu'elle apprécie les membres.



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> là à mon avis tu t'es un peu embrouillé les pinceaux ... relis ta phrase un peu ... alors ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hum, Lorna.... Alors j'ai l'impression que tu vas obtenir le résultat inverse de ce que tu souhaites. Allez, nous n'avons rien lu et tu restes charmante. J'évite, tu le remarques, le "trop bonne" susceptible a différentes interprétations. La prochaine fois, promis, je m'en tiendrais au sujet, verbe, complément.

Bon, vous m'avez fait flipper. Pendant un temps qui m'a semblé interminable il n'y a pas eu de réaction(s) à ce post. J'ai bien pensé un moment amplifier le truc, me lacher à mort l'élastique mais a l'instant précis où mon doigt allait appuyer sur le fatidique "éditer", tout s'est emballé.

Me voici rassuré. Juste une question: il y en a qui ont compris ou les nouvelles règles imposent-elles que l'on grognasse avant d'avoir lu?


----------



## camisol (6 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _Mais bon, pour l'anguille, ça reste à confirmer, la légende court toujours toute seule, bien malin qui la rattrapera ..._



Ah ouais, l'homme anguille, quoi !







_Quelqu'un sait si cette bédé est lusitanienne ou picarde ?_


----------



## camisol (6 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> 
> tu ne crains rien : on m'appelle *Lapin*,




*LE LAPIN ! LE LAPIN! LE LAPIN!*


----------



## casimir (6 Janvier 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> *LE LAPIN ! LE LAPIN! LE LAPIN!*



'tension au 2 em effet kisscool


----------



## camisol (6 Janvier 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> 'tension au 2 em effet kisscool



d'entre tous, j'ai toujours préféré le  premier effet kiss cool ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Janvier 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> d'entre tous, j'ai toujours préféré le  premier effet kiss cool ...



Était-il bien utile de mêler Semac à cette conversation


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est juste pour les cons qui lisent Pif gadget. Où nous apprenons en outre que Lorna n'aime pas mes formes et qu'elle apprécie les membres.
> 
> Hum, Lorna.... Alors j'ai l'impression que tu vas obtenir le résultat inverse de ce que tu souhaites. Allez, nous n'avons rien lu et tu restes charmante. J'évite, tu le remarques, le "trop bonne" susceptible a différentes interprétations. La prochaine fois, promis, je m'en tiendrais au sujet, verbe, complément.
> 
> ...



ben ouais j'aime pas les formes et leur préfère les membres ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou bien les membres qui prennent forme ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



humhum, je m'égare je m'égare !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 charmante, mais ...euh ... y'à piballe sous caillou là (comme dirait l'autre)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et s'il te plait oui fais moins de périphrases ...va à l'essentiel, j'aime les personnes directes !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et juste une précision ce matin ... me suis demandé si t'étais hyper sérieux donc, très très très atteint, et irrécupérable, ou bien, si ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... 

heureusement tout n'est pas perdu ...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Cette *femme* est décidément pleine de promesses. Elle est là depuis longtemps ? Il faut que je remonte de mes bas-fonds plus souvent, la faune interlope de ce bar s'est grandement améliorée...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


















Peut-être mais si je me suis *endormie* avec le sourire ...c'était pas trop grâce à toi !


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon Amok, puisque je ne dois voir aucun inconvénient à ce qu'on nous appelle hommes et femmes de ce forum,  *"Les gars"* , dorénavant, lorsque je m'adresserai à vous je dirais   *"Les filles"* , il s'agira alors de la même politesse globale dont tu parlais plus haut, d'accord  *Les filles* ???
> Même si vous n'êtes pas d'accord, ça ne changera rien !
> 
> Oui j'ai remarqué que tu y mets les formes, un petit peu trop à mon goût, je vais donc pour le confort de nos chers membres, vous en faire un petit résumé ...
> ...




Mais appelles moi donc ma fille, je m'en tape, je bouffe à tous les rateliers !!!

Je m'en tape le kiki sur le poulailler, ma petite poule.

Et n'essaies pas de me dire que je ne respecte pas les femmes, je ne respecte personne.

Tu la ramènes trop.

Un point c'est tout.
Mais le forum se nourrit de gens comme toi...


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais appelles moi donc ma fille, je m'en tape, je bouffe à tous les rateliers !!!
> 
> Je m'en tape le kiki sur le poulailler, ma pettie poule.
> 
> ...




Ya le light et le bien gras  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qui est qui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mystère


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Janvier 2004)

Attention kiki, le light n'est pas toujours là ou tu le crois...

ça commence même à être de notoriété pubique.


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas encore à la hauteur gamin !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci mon natounet !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Attention kiki, le light n'est pas toujours là ou tu le crois...
> 
> ça commence même à être de notoriété pubique.



manque plus que la confiture


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Décidement...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il comprend pas tout ??? Mais il comprend RIEN tu veux dire oui !!

Je le classe dans la cathégorie  *"irrécupérables"* ...avec un très très très mince espoir que c'est l'âge qui le rend si ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





bref passons ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Remarque : je reste polie et courtoise, non  *charmante* comme dirait Camisol !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Remarque N°2 :j'en pense pas moins !!!! niark niark !!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais appelles moi donc ma fille, je m'en tape, je bouffe à tous les rateliers !!!
> 
> Je m'en tape le kiki sur le poulailler, ma petite poule.
> 
> ...



Et il se pourrit de gens comme toi !


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Janvier 2004)

Trop de rébellion tue la rébelion.

Là c'est mort depuis longtemps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Niarg, niarg et re-nairg !


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et il se pourrit de gens comme toi !



Du tout.

Mais du tout, du tout.

Demandes autour de toi.


----------



## camisol (6 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Du tout.
> 
> Mais du tout, du tout.
> 
> Demandes autour de toi.









*NA!*
_et toujours plus que toi, d'abord!_


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Du tout.
> 
> Mais du tout, du tout.
> 
> Demandes autour de toi.



Aucune envie ...vois pas l'intérêt !


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Du tout.
> 
> Mais du tout, du tout.
> 
> Demandes autour de toi.



C'est comme le plomb dans le gibier y en a qui trouvent que ça donne un bon goût à la viande


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Janvier 2004)

Sur !!

J'en doute pas...

De l'interet tu dois pas en voir beaucoup.

Enfin, t'as tort de vouloir me chercher pour deux raisons essentielles :

1 - Je ne m'épanouis que dans le conflit sanglant (conflits desquels je sors toujours..rires...)

2 - Je pourrais être d'accord avec toi si tu faisais preuve de davantage de mesure (et être d'accord avec moi, ça vaut mieux en général...re-rires...)

Mais bon...


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme le plomb dans le gibier y en a qui trouvent que ça donne un bon goût à la viande



Le gibier c'est un truc d'homme, faut ouvrir un thread...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sur !!
> 
> J'en doute pas...
> 
> ...



1/ je ne te cherche pas ...mais tu sembles toi vouloir un petit déclencheur pour exploser ...
compte pas sur moi ...je suis calme et zen... 









2/ ben je m'arrêterais là ...


----------



## semac (6 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Était-il bien utile de mêler Semac à cette conversation














 du coup j'ai changé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Mais j'aime pas trop le nouveau je vais en chercher un autre ! ou remettre l'ancien je sais pas


----------



## camisol (6 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ...je suis calme et zen...



Au féminin, ça prend pas de "e", zen ? Dommage...


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Janvier 2004)

Elle s'arrête là pour passer pour quelqu'un de zen !!!

Ouarf ! saches que tu ne trompes personne.

Falait s'arrêter avant.

Mais l'homme (niarf... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) est faible.


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Janvier 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> du coup j'ai changé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je trouvais que l'ancien était sympa


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Janvier 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Au féminin, ça prend pas de "e", zen ? Dommage...



oui là on te voyait venir mais t'as pas osé le mode verlan on et off hein


----------



## camisol (6 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> oui là on te voyait venir mais t'as pas osé le mode verlan on et off hein



Tu dis ça parce que Cléopatre n'était pas tres zen...


----------



## Amok (6 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> charmante, mais ...euh ... y'à piballe sous caillou là (comme dirait l'autre)



Ah bon?



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et s'il te plait oui fais moins de périphrases ...va à l'essentiel, j'aime les personnes directes !



(Mode auto modération on) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Lorna qui comme toute femme a dit:
			
		

> Et juste une précision ce matin ... me suis demandé si t'étais hyper sérieux donc, très très très atteint, et irrécupérable, ou bien, si ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et ce soir tu penses quoi?



			
				Lorna du haut de ses couettes a dit:
			
		

> (A propos de Bios, j'ôse esperer):Je le classe dans la cathégorie "irrécupérables" ...avec un très très très mince espoir que c'est l'âge qui le rend si ..



Quel age a donc ce Bioos?


----------



## alèm (6 Janvier 2004)

dis Amok : tu me fais un résumé, j'ai 42 posts de retard...


----------



## Amok (6 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] dis Amok : tu me fais un résumé, j'ai 42 posts de retard...



Bon, alors, en gros:

- Lorna pense qu'elle est négligée, ce qui est terrible pour une femme dans la fleur de l'age.
- Malgré cela, elle rejete mes formes (l'age probablement!) pour des membres plus jeunes et vaillants qu'elle chouchoute.
- Elle se demande si je suis sérieux. Elle ignore que jamais lorsque je parle aux femmes.
- Elle veut arracher les yeux de Bioss.

Voilà.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors, en gros:
> 
> - Lorna pense qu'elle est négligée, ce qui est terrible pour une femme dans la fleur de l'age.



Oui je commence à sentir sous les bras ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 fleur de l'âge ...? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> - Malgré cela, elle rejete mes formes (l'age probablement!) pour des membres plus jeunes et vaillants qu'elle chouchoute.



ben oui avec l'âge tu prends des p'tites poignées par ci par là ...







			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> - Elle se demande si je suis sérieux. Elle ignore que jamais lorsque je parle aux femmes.



Mais non elle a (enfin) compris que tu ne l'étais pas, c'est pas comme une certain  _BiiiiiIIIIIIIiiip_ 



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> - Elle veut arracher les yeux de Bioss.



Mais non juste lui apprendre la politesse à ce p'tit .....



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Voilà.





En gros ...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2004)

Y a autant de règlements de compte dans le Seigneur des Anneaux? parce là j'hésite à prendre un carnet et un stylo histoire de faire des diagrammes relationnels au ciné


----------



## alèm (6 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Voilà.



merci ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




de toute façon, on m'a toujours dit de me méfier des femmes avec des petites queues rouges...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> merci !
> 
> ...








 Le  *trident* , Alem, le  *trident* !!!


----------



## gribouille (6 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ben oui avec l'âge tu prends des p'tites poignées par ci par là ...



y parait ici m'as dit Mackie, que certains se sont des sacoches de moto qu'ils on autour de la taille


----------



## nato kino (6 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> y parait ici m'as dit Mackie, que certains se sont des sacoches de moto qu'ils on autour de la taille



Sans casque ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est pas très prudent tout ça !!


----------



## semac (6 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> y parait ici m'as dit Mackie, que certains se sont des sacoches de moto qu'ils on autour de la taille



ça sent le vécu !!


----------



## gribouille (6 Janvier 2004)

oui et il m'as dit aussi que les sacoches de moto comme poignées d'amour c'était des gens avec un grand "A" au début du pseudo.... j'en vois déjà deux


----------



## Amok (6 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ben oui avec l'âge tu prends des p'tites poignées par ci par là ...



tu ne confondrais pas "p'tites poignées" et "anse majestueuse"?!


----------



## semac (6 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> oui et il m'as dit aussi que les sacoches de moto comme poignées d'amour c'était des gens avec un grand "A" au début du pseudo.... j'en vois déjà deux



Et merde j'suis dedans avec un grand A comme Semac


----------



## Amok (6 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> oui et il m'as dit aussi que les sacoches de moto comme poignées d'amour c'était des gens avec un grand "A" au début du pseudo.... j'en vois déjà deux



Moi je n'en vois qu'un, et il est visible a la fnac de 10:00 à 19:30, sur rendez vous!


----------



## nato kino (6 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Moi je n'en vois qu'un, et il est visible a la fnac de 10:00 à 19:30, sur rendez vous!



Tu bosses aussi à la knak ?!


----------



## gribouille (6 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu bosses aussi à la knak ?!



non il annime.... une petite visite par là des stocks à une jeune fille, une petite mimine par-ci pour pas qu'une autre jeune fille ne tombe dans l'escalator, etc


----------



## nato kino (6 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> non il annime.... une petite visite par là des stocks à une jeune fille, une petite mimine par-ci pour pas qu'une autre jeune fille ne tombe dans l'escalator, etc


Un genre de "garde-fou tuteur rempailleur palpeur" quoi !!


----------



## Amok (6 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Un genre de "garde-fou tuteur rempailleur palpeur" quoi !!



Rempailleur?


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Janvier 2004)

Pff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 comme si de rien était  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fait même semblant de ne pas comprendre


----------



## nato kino (6 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> tu ne confondrais pas "p'tites poignées" et "anse majestueuse"?!



anse majestueuse ?


----------



## nato kino (6 Janvier 2004)




----------



## gribouille (6 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> anse majestueuse ?


 un arc boutan, une arche, un contrefort.... voir "architecture des cathédrales"


----------



## nato kino (6 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> un arc boutan, une arche, un contrefort.... voir "architecture des cathédrales"



Que du light quoi !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Janvier 2004)

lumineuse architecture


----------



## BioSS (7 Janvier 2004)

bon je préfère lâcher le thread.
ct mon first et dernier post au bar...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> bon je préfère lâcher le thread.
> ct mon first et dernier post au bar...



t'as vu un fil dans la discussion?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













déçu par la keynote?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> bon je préfère lâcher le thread.
> ct mon first et dernier post au bar...



Ah ben voilà !!


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Janvier 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> bon je préfère lâcher le thread.
> ct mon first et dernier post au bar...



T'as tort, nous on rigole !

Moi oui en tout cas.


----------



## nato kino (7 Janvier 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> bon je préfère lâcher le thread.
> ct mon first et dernier post au bar...



Tout le plaisir était pour nous !!


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Janvier 2004)

Ceci dit, le monsieur n'a rien fait qui puisse justifier un tel acharnement.

M'enfin, moi c'que j'en disais !!


----------



## nato kino (7 Janvier 2004)

oui, en même temps, il n'est pas banni lui !!


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Janvier 2004)

Il se sent banni, ce qui est presque pire !!!


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> oui, en même temps, il n'est pas banni lui !!



qui c'est qui est pas banni ?


----------



## nato kino (7 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> qui c'est qui est pas banni ?








Suffit de lire plus haut...
Je sais que les taupes, ça y voit pas grand chose, mais bon !!


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2004)

j'ai 10 pages de retard sur ce sujet


----------



## nato kino (7 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai 10 pages de retard sur ce sujet



Une seule te suffira bien, faignante !!


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Une seule te suffira bien, faignante !!



non, feignance


----------



## nato kino (7 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non, feignance



C'est ça oui, *FEIGNANCE* !!


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça oui, *FEIGNANCE* !!



et fier de l'être


----------



## Amok (7 Janvier 2004)

*Feignance*: _"Non... Paris é tou peti pour ceu ki saime dun ossi gran amour"._

Mackie résumant l'age d'or du cinéma francais.


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2004)

Bof, de moins en moins rigolo ce forum.


----------



## macinside (8 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> *Feignance*: _"Non... Paris é tou peti pour ceu ki saime dun ossi gran amour"._
> 
> Mackie résumant l'age d'or du cinéma francais.



j'ai jamais dit ça moi


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2004)

pfff...


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Janvier 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> *Feignance*: _"Non... Paris é tou peti pour ceu ki saime dun ossi gran amour"._



tu ne l'as peut être pas dit mais on dirait que c'est toi qui l'a écrit


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2004)

...


----------



## nato kino (8 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ...


*Zip !!* Et ça repart !!


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2004)

Ben pas tant que ça on dirait...


----------



## nato kino (8 Janvier 2004)

Change de calibre alors !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu as essayé la chevrotine ?


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2004)

J'ai tout essayé, le mieux que j'ai attrapé c'est un rhume !


----------



## casimir (8 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Change de calibre alors !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la chevrotine ça pu du ©


----------



## casimir (8 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai tout essayé, le mieux que j'ai attrapé c'est un rhume !



pffff


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2004)

Il est pas beau lui ?

Sans rire !!!

Enfin, bon passons...


----------



## nato kino (8 Janvier 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> pffff



Le nez qui coule ?


----------



## nato kino (8 Janvier 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> la chevrotine ça pu du ©


ça coûte surtout cher en rustines pour les grosses chambres à air oranges !!


----------



## casimir (8 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il est pas beau lui ?
> 
> Sans rire !!!
> 
> Enfin, bon passons...



qui ça ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Janvier 2004)

toi qui est armé ya pas moyen de s'arranger pour que tu élimines un truc orange avec patinette qui roule à 5 km/h grand maxi c'est-à-dire à jeun je précise


----------



## casimir (8 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> toi qui est armé ya pas moyen de s'arranger pour que tu élimines un truc orange avec patinette qui roule à 5 km/h grand maxi c'est-à-dire à jeun je précise



je suis immortel


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Janvier 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> qui ça ?



oui il a dit pas beau c'est bien toi


----------



## nato kino (8 Janvier 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> je suis immortel


Tu es surtout stupide, mais ça, pour un saurien, c'est presque normal !!


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> toi qui est armé ya pas moyen de s'arranger pour que tu élimines un truc orange avec patinette qui roule à 5 km/h grand maxi c'est-à-dire à jeun je précise



Moi je n'ai pas les moyens !!

Ceci dit, il ne dérange pas, vu son éloquence !!

On est loin de martin luther king !!

niarg !


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Janvier 2004)

sot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 rien


----------



## camisol (8 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> niarg !



ataniya,  lhûg.


----------

